# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  ایا شغل معلمی حوبه درامدش؟

## DOCTOR SARA79

سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_

----------


## wext82

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_



درود  :Yahoo (4): 
ببین سعی کن هر رشته ای که انتخاب میکنی، به بهترین درجه ازش برسی  :Yahoo (4):  هیچوقت به کم قانع نباش  :Yahoo (4):  اگه معلم شدی بخون که یکی از معلمای برتر کشوری بشی...پرستار شدی بخون که دکتری بگیری، برو استاد دانشگاه شو اصن...میبینی؟ اگر تو هرچیز بهترین باشی خودت از خودت راضی هستی  :Yahoo (4):  بحث پول و درآمد هم که معلومه خیلی خوب میشه
تلاش کن :Yahoo (94): 
همه رشته ها خوبن...فقط باید تلاش کنی که بهترین باشی تو رشته خودت  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## a99a78

کسی میدونه سال 1400 ممکنه دبیر زبان بگیرن یا نه؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


از درامدشون خبرندارم
ولی دبیری مزایای خیلی زیادی داره ...هزارجور وام وبیمه ات ردیفه...وقت آزادت خیلی زیاده (برعکس پرستاری)....همزمان با تحصیل توی دانشگاه هرماه بهت حقوق میدن (فک کنم الآن حداقل دومیلیون تومن به دانشجوها میدن اونم دانشجوهایی که حتی از خونه شون هم لازم نیست برن بیرون) ...خلاصه اگه از وقت آزادی که معلمی داره بتونی خوب استفاده کنی میتونی درامد اضافه ای رو از جای دیگه ای هم به دست بیاری ولی اگه به همون درامد معلمی قانع باشی بازم وضعت متوسطه

پرستاری سختی های خیلی زیادی داره و اگه بهش علاقه داشته باشی و سخت تلاش کنی آینده خوبی داره

ولی درکل به نظرم دبیری انتخاب بهتریه مخصوصن برای دخترا عالیه

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یله زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


ببين نگو معلمي و پرستاري
اگه ابتدايي و پرستاريه به نظر من پرستاري رو انتخاب كن
اما اگه باقي رشته هاست ببين علاقه ت كدومو ميگه مثلا زيست دوست داري يا پرستاري يا شيمي دوست داري يا پرستاري
رشته رو ببين نه موقعيت شغلي
من خودم مهندسي كامپيوتر ميخونم و در آينده دبير هنرستانم و خيلي از همكلاسيام صرفا يه خاطر موقعيت شغلي اومدن و الان توش موندن و ميشناسم كسي كه اخراج ميشه چون نميتونه درسا رو بخونه
شما علاقه رو ببين چون علاقه بعدا ايجاد نميشه و توش گير ميكني و حتي پرستاري هم همينطوره
اگه با علاقه انتخاب كني درامد هم مياد اونايي هم كه ديدي به خاطر موقعيت شغلي رفتن
من هميشه يه مثال ميزنم
6 سال پيش معلم شيمي خودم گفت كه ماهانه 14 ميليون درامدشه از كلاس خصوصي و كارهاي جانبي و الان قطعا بيشتر هم شده و حتي با 10 ميليون هم ميشه يه زندگي خوب ساخت ولي يه معلم هم داشتيم كه فقط به حقوقش تكيه ميكرد چون نه خوب درس ميداد و نه علاقه اي داشت و يه جورايي از سر ناچاري بود
پرستاري هم به همين شكله
ببين كدومو دوس داري اونو برو كه بتوني نهايت تلاشتو برا پيشرفت بكني

----------


## Amirsh23

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


هیچوقت درامد ملاک اصلیت نباشه. ما یه معلمی داشتیم که میگفت که اگه میخوای معلم بشی باید علاقه داشته باشی و یاد دادن رو به دیگران دوست داشته باشی وگرنه بدترین روزگار رو خواهی داشت البته بحث علاقه توی همه رشته ها باید باشه و فقط معلمی نیست ولی همیشه تاکید میکردن که برای معلمی واقعا باید علاقه داشته باشی

----------


## Zero_Horizon

نظر همه ی دوستان درباره علاقه داشتن به شغل وحرفه آینده کاملن درسته
اما بدبختی اینجاست که توی این مملکت خیلی کم پیش میاد که یک نفر از شغلی که داره راضی باشه یا علاقه داشته باشه
موقع انتخاب رشته بشیترمون اول رشته هایی رو میزنیم که شنیدیم پول سازن و معیار بعدیمون نظر دیگرانه که قراره چه قضاوتی بکنن
متاسفانه میشه گفت علاقه مون شده پول و چشم وهم چشمی با بقیه
حتی اگه یه نفر بخواد براساس علاقه اش انتخاب کنه مشکل اینجاست که اصلن نمیدونه چی میخواد و چی نمیخواد و دوباره برمیگرده به پول وقضاوت

کشف کردن علاقه واستعداد چیزی بود که باید طی 12 سال مدرسه حاصل میشد ولی بجاش موقع انتخاب رشته که میرسه نهایت علاقه یابیمون اینه که یه سری تست شخصیت توی اینترنت پیدا میکنیم به خیال اینکه بفهمیم کی هستیم
 مخمون رو پر کردن که فلان رشته تاپ هست و بهمان رشته عالیه ... ولی هیچ کس نمیگه که رشته تاپ وعالی وجود نداره بلکه تویی که باید به بهترین جایگاهی که برای تو مناسبه برسی
علاقه....گفتنش راحته...پیدا کردن و دنبال کردنش شجاعت میخواد

----------


## DR.del

بهترین شغل از نظر درآمد و سختی کار معلمیه 
دانشجو هستی ماهی دو میلیون و هشتصد حقوق میگیری میتونی پس انداز کنی میتونی عشق و حال کنی میتونی کمک‌ خرج خانواده باشی درحالی که دانشجو پرستاری و پزشکی مگس هم پر نمیزنه تو جیبش.
سر کار هم بری وقت آزاد تا دلت بخواد داری سه ماه تابستون بیکاری و حقوق میگیری به خانوادت میرسی و میری مسافرت
بعدشم با سنین نوجوان طرفی و اگه آدم لارجی باشی اصلا بهت سخت نمیگذره و میگی و میخندی و تدریست رو هم میکنی و از نظر روحی بر خلاف پرستاری و پزشکی پیر نمیشی
انواع و اقسام وام و مزایا هم نگم برات که هم شامل خودت میشه هم اطرافیان میان گردن کج میکنن جلوت که ضامن بشی
اگه بتونی خصوصی هم کار کنی با این قیمتایی که من‌ تهران میبینم خصوصا اگر اسم‌‌ در کنی وضع مالیت از جراح ستون فقرات هم بهتر میشه
اگر دیگه خیلی زرنگ‌ باشی و بتونی موسسه کنکوری یا آموزشگاهی بزنی که میشی مولتی میلیاردر

معلمی بهترین شغله و سعی کن درآمد رو با سختی کار بسنجی. سختی کار معلمی کجا و سختی کار پزشک و پرستار کجا...

----------


## anis79

معلمی منظورتون دبیری هست یا ابتدایی؟ اموزش پرورش نیروهاشو رسمی میگیره یا پیمانی ؟ اگر رسمی میگیره که مزایای خوبی داره 
پرستاری شغل راحتی نیست درامدش هم خوبه اما بستگی داره کجا مشغول به کار بشی( پرستاری تو بیمارستان دولتی اوضاع بهتره) 
به طور کلی استخدامی کم شده اکثرا پیمانی کار میکنن بیمارستان ها هم کم و بیش تو پرداخت حقوق نا منظم هستن

----------


## Amirsh23

> دبیری دبیرستان به شرط کلاس کنکور بذاری از بعضی دکترا بیشتر درمیاری


منظور ایشون فک کنم آموزش ابتداییه وگرنه دبیری دبیرستان مثل شیمی و زیست رتبه خوبی میخواد و زیاد هم برنمیدارن و ظرفیت کمه و از همون اول هم کلاس کنکور نصیبت نمیشه باید یه مدت بری شهرایی که تو استان جز مناطق محروم اینا حساب میشه تدریس کنی بعد بدنت به شهر بعدشم باید یه مدت  ۱۰ سال تو شهر خوب کار کنی تا شاگرد جذب کنی به این راحتیا هم نیست حداقل ۱۰ ۲۰ سالی وقت میخواد

----------


## Amirsh23

> یه پزشکم ۱۰_۲۰ سال اول خیلی درامد نداره


ببین هرچقدرم باشه باز به این راحتیا نیست یکی هم دبیری خیلی علاقه میخواد  دوما برا هرچیزی باید وقت گذاشت چه پزشکی چه پرستاری این دبیرایی که میبینی تو بیرون شاید بالا ۲۰ سالم باشه الان همین آریان حیدری برو اوایل کارشو ببین شبیه جوون های ۲۰ سالس

----------


## AhmadrezaTheG

سلام
هم معلمی هم پرستاری رشته های خوبی هستن ولی خب هر کدوم مزایای خودشونو دارن که باید ببینی کدومش برات مهمه و به کدوم بیشتر علاقه داری
معلمی کارت آماده س، درآمد متوسطی داره و اگه دبیرستان و کنکوری درس بدی درآمدت خوب هم میشه، برنامه ت منظمه و میتونی به زندگی شخصیت بهتر رسیدگی کنی، اعتبار خوبی هم داره
پرستاری درآمد متوسط رو به بالا، اگه بری تدریس کنی و .. درآمد خوب رو به بالا، ولی برنامه ت اصلا منظم نیست و رو زندگیت میتونه اثر منفی بذاره، اعتبارش هم خوبه
خانم های معلم معمولا خواستگار هم زیاد دارن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hossein-ml

دوستان اکثرا جوابی که دادن با نظر به جنسیت سوال کننده بود  حالا به نظرتون واسه پسر ها چطوره؟ من خودم پدر مادرم معلم اند البته پدرم جمعا 2 سال مدرسه بوده بقیشو اداره بوده خودم موندم برم یا نه حقوقش طوری نیست که بخوام بگم راضیم میکنه حتما باید در کنارش یه شغل دیگه بگردم و دو دلم بین پشت موندن یا رفتن به دبیری زیست

----------


## arshaa

من بودم ميرفتم پرستاري
تورو نميدونم
من تو محيط دانشگاه فرهنگيان دووم نميارم
جاي پيشرفتشم بيشتره

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hossein-ml


دوستان اکثرا جوابی که دادن با نظر به جنسیت سوال کننده بود  حالا به نظرتون واسه پسر ها چطوره؟ من خودم پدر مادرم معلم اند البته پدرم جمعا 2 سال مدرسه بوده بقیشو اداره بوده خودم موندم برم یا نه حقوقش طوری نیست که بخوام بگم راضیم میکنه حتما باید در کنارش یه شغل دیگه بگردم و دو دلم بین پشت موندن یا رفتن به دبیری زیست


زبست که عالیه واسه آقایون خصوصا 
من یادمه مدرسمون یه دبیر زیست آورده بود از همه گرون تر میگرفت ۲ سال بعد با اوپتیما میومد تدریسش تو منطقه عالی بود واقعا
معلم کلاس اولم میشناسم با کلاسای خصوصی نزدیک۶-۷ درآمد داره
همه چی در نهایت به خود آدم برمیگرده*

----------


## Narvan

*من حرف از علاقه نمیزنم
ولی یه چیزی خیلی مهمه
این که برات سخت نیست محیط بیمارستانو با کار زیاد تحمل کنی؟
یا
برات سخت نیست که هر روز با ۳۰تا صد صدو پنجاه تا دانش آموز سرو کله بزنی؟
این سوای علاقه ستا...
خیلیا نمیتونن دووم بیارن یا انصراف میدن یا اخراج میشن*

----------


## sepehr_a

من درمورد دبیری نظر میدم:تا قبل از رتبه بندی هایی که امسال شد حقوق معلم ها واقعا کم بود..مردا به زور به 3 میلیون میرسیدن..مادر خودم باز نشسته بود و 2 میلیون میگرفت و هنوز میگیره
اما بعد از  رتبه بندی ها حقوق معلما خیلی بالاتر رفت مدیر یک مدرسه در شهر تا 8 میلیون هم تو یک شهر نسبتا کوچیک بالا رفت معلما بالای 5 تا 6 تومن..آقایی با 20 سال سابقه کار و معلم بودن حدود 7 میلیون تومن.البته ممکنه شما تو شهر خودتون هم بتونین کلاس کنکور بزارید مثل بعضی معلمای ما اپتیما و تالیسما سوار بشید(خودش میگفت ماهی تا سی چهل تومن در آمد داره)

----------


## Mobin.

به جز xero horizon و دو نفره دیگه همگی کلیشه حرف میزنین ، همه میگین مهم علاقه و استعداده ولی واسه سه رشته تاپ سرو دست میشکونین ، قبول کنیم که یا علاقه ، یا پول ، یا علاقه با پول و سختی بسیار زیادتر از این دو ،

----------


## Ellaa_A

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


خب دوست عزیز 
سلام 
تو هر رشته ای اگر بهترین باشی قطعا خیلی خوبه 
دبیری مزایای زیادی داره از جمله بیمه .وقت آزاد. حساب شدن سنوات تحصیل روی بازنشستگی .و اینکه موقع دانشجویی هم بهت حقوق میدن . الان حکم 2800 هست واس دانشجو ها .من خودم تازه فارغ التحصیل شدم از فرهنگیان . راضی بودم .
پرستاری هم خوبی های خودشو داره .درآمد خوبی میشه داشت ولی خب وقت ازادت کمتره.ولی بازم همه اینا ب خودت بستگی داره .نمیشه گفت من اگر این رشته رو برم هیچی نمیشم .ب زرنگ بودنه همه چی .

----------


## Maja7080

> به جز xero horizon و دو نفره دیگه همگی کلیشه حرف میزنین ، همه میگین مهم علاقه و استعداده ولی واسه سه رشته تاپ سرو دست میشکونین ، قبول کنیم که یا علاقه ، یا پول ، یا علاقه با پول و سختی بسیار زیادتر از این دو ،


دقیقا،اکثر کسایی هم که میگن علاقه و استعداد مهمه ته دلشون میدونن این حرفا الکیه،علاقه موقعی مهمه که شرایط کاری برای همه ی رشته ها خوب باشه،هیچکس رو ندیدم یه شغل پر درامد داشته باشه و ناراضی باشه

----------


## masi.b

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


تا منظورت از خوب چی باشه...ولی علاقه و اعصابشو داشته باشی آره خوبه جوری هم هست ک بتونی یه شغل دوم در کنارش داشته باشی حالا چه مجازی چه نه...و مزیتش نسبت ب پرستاری اینه ک شیفت شب نداری و تابستونات هم مال خودته و تعطیلاتم نمیری سرکار و ترو تمیزتره...از لحاظ درامد تو یه سطحن تقریبا...متوسط... به علاقه ت نگاه کن...اگر بین آموزش ابتدایی و پرستاری موندی ک قطعا پرستاری ب نظرمن مگراینکه حوصله ی سر و کله زدن با بچه ها رو داشته باشی ولی بین دبیری و پرستاری دیگه علاقه ملاکه...
موفق باشی :Yahoo (90):

----------


## masi.b

> آدم نظراتو میخونه با خودش میگه عه پس اگه دید همه همینه این همه آدم که سالانه واسه سه رشته تاپ سر و دست میشکونن کیان؟
> دوم اینکه من نمیدونم شماها کجا زندگی میکنین که به دانشجوی معلم ماهی 2700  حقوق میدن.هرجا هسنین بگین مام بیایم برادر من با 5 سال سابقه و تازه بعد این رتبه بندی 2700 میگیره
> و اینکه پرستاری از لحاظ مالی از معلمی خیلی بهتره اصلا هم همسطح نیست اینو پذیرشاشونم نشون میده...با داغون ترین رتبه هام معلمی قبول شده ولی پرستاری اینجوری نیست...
> بعد این نگاه جنسیتی رو هم یا از ذهنتون بندازین دور یا به زبون نیارینشو واسه خودتون نگه دارین...اینکه از دخترای معلم بیشتر خواستگاری میشه هم شد افتخار و امتیاز؟!دلیل نمیشه به همه ی دخترا با دیدی که از دخترای اطرافتون دارین نگاه کنین!!!


1 همه واسه سه رشته ی اول سر و دست نمیشکنن یکیش خود من ک واقعا اونا اولویتام نیست
2 نه واقعا ب دانشجو2700 نمیدن الان درحال حاضر800 تومنه و درسته کمه ولی مزیت خیلی خوبی حساب میشه بهرحال انقدی ک یه آدم در زمان دانشجویی ب پول احتیاج داره شاید بعد از استخدام نداشته باشه و لازمم نشه همینکه بتونی در طی تحصیل پس انداز کنی خیلی خوبه 
3 الان حقوق پرستارا بااا وضع کرونا و هزار تا منت شده هر شیفت ۴ تومن...ک شیفت شب، آلودگی بیمارستان، رفتاربد خیلی از مراجعه کننده ها و حتی بعضی پزشکان هم در نظر نگیریم نهایت پیشرفت شغلیش و تنوعش دوشیفت کار کردن یا دکترا گرفتن و سوپروایزر شدنه ک خیلی سخت بتونی بهش برسی ولی دبیر ک باشی حداقل اگه بخای میشه ک دانش اموز خصوصی بگیری یا معاونت و این چیزا و اینکه حداقل شب قرار نیست شیفت باشی اونم تو محیط آلوده و تابستوناهم بری
4 این حرفا چیه که خواستگاری این بیشتر میرن یا اون؟! چه دهه ای زندگی میکنن بعضیا؟! کاملا باهاتون موافقم در این زمینه
و اینکه شما شاید منظورت با من نبود ولی جواب دادم که بگم واقعا اگه پرستاری الان اندکی از معلمی حقوقش بیشتر باشه ولی سختیایی داره ک باعث میشه یِر ب یِر شن... با این حال باز میرسیم ب کلمه ی همیشگیه علاقه...

----------


## Shah1n

چه جالبه اينجا آدم چيزايي ميخونه كه ميگه نكنه من از اينا محروم بودم و بقيه دارن
شايدم دارم و خودم خبر ندارم
دوران كرونا هم ملاك قرار نديد كه پرستارا سختشونه چون معلما هم همونقدر سختشونه هزينه اينترنت بالا و جنگ اعصاب با خونواده ها هم بماند
طرف زنگ زده به خونه بچه كه بپرسه چرا كلاس نمياد و از مادر بچه پرسيده و پدر بچه ، معلم رو فحش بارون كرده كه با زن من چيكار داري(امسال از اين موارد زياد ديدم)
پس دوران كرونا هركدوم بدبختياي خاص خودشونو دارن كه اونيكي خبر نداره و ملاك خوبي براي مقايسه نيست

----------


## Morvarid80

> من بودم ميرفتم پرستاري
> تورو نميدونم
> من تو محيط دانشگاه فرهنگيان دووم نميارم
> جاي پيشرفتشم بيشتره


ببخشید، چرا؟ محیطش چجوریه مگه؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> من درمورد دبیری نظر میدم:تا قبل از رتبه بندی هایی که امسال شد حقوق معلم ها واقعا کم بود..مردا به زور به 3 میلیون میرسیدن..مادر خودم باز نشسته بود و 2 میلیون میگرفت و هنوز میگیره
> اما بعد از  رتبه بندی ها حقوق معلما خیلی بالاتر رفت مدیر یک مدرسه در شهر تا 8 میلیون هم تو یک شهر نسبتا کوچیک بالا رفت معلما بالای 5 تا 6 تومن..آقایی با 20 سال سابقه کار و معلم بودن حدود 7 میلیون تومن.البته ممکنه شما تو شهر خودتون هم بتونین کلاس کنکور بزارید مثل بعضی معلمای ما اپتیما و تالیسما سوار بشید(خودش میگفت ماهی تا سی چهل تومن در آمد داره)


سلام دوست عزیز
باید بدونی حکم با دریافتی فرق داره
الان مامانم حکمش نزدیک ۶ تومنه ولی حدود ۴ تومن میگیره

----------


## masi.b

> بله من منظورم همه نبود ولی اکثریت همینن و اینکه همون اکثریت جملات کلیشه ایشونو واسه بقیه استفاده میکنن
> خب 800 تومن واقعا چیزی نیست یه دانشجوی پرستاریم میتونه درکنار دانشگاه تا همین حدود درآمد داشته باشه فقط فرقشون اینه که یکیشون پول مفت میگیره و اون یکی باید واسه این پول زحمت بکشه
> درسته سختیای پرستاری بیشتره ولی تو جامعه الان وقت این نیست به اوقات آزاد فک کنیم یا اینکه کدوم شغل راحت تره و فلان باید واسه آسایش بجنگی زحمت بکشی ماهایی که هیچ پشتوانه ای نداریم اگه واقعا یه زندگی خوب میخوایم نباید به استراحت و تایم آزاد و ...فک کنیم...
> اصلا اعصاب آدمو بهم میریزن یکی با این جمله یکیم با اینکه معلمی واسه دختر بهترین شغله!!!
> آره درسته ولی من عقیده دارم تو جامعه ی ما و شرایط کنونی فقط و فقط چیزی که مسیرتو مشخص میکنه باید درآمد باشه...علاقه و این کلیشه ها واسه ما نیست واسه یه سری مایه دارِ که از بدو تولد با پول پدر زندگی میکنن نه یکی مث ما که صفر تا صدش با خودشه


منم منظورم از تایم آزاد این بود ک ازش برای شغل دوم استفاده کنیم :Yahoo (4): نت ورک و این چیزا... وقتی دوتاش سر و کله زدن داره و اعصاب خوردی و حقوق نه چندان متفاوت و قانع کننده، پس یا باید دنبال رشته ی بهتری بود یا کسب و کار دیگه ای ک اونم نیاز داره در روز براش وقت بزاری...ولی کاملا درست میگی الان مخصوصا تو ایران درامده ک اولویته و همه فقط یه سری جمله ی شعاری رو تکرار میکنن ...ولی واقعا برای مقایسه ی این دوتا رشته در نهایت ب این نتیجه میرسی ک هم ترازن و یکی یه خوبیایی داره ک اون یکی نداره و برعکس و مجبوری دیگه بر اساس شرایط و علاقه ی خودت انتخاب کنی... 
و اینکه خواهشاً لطفاً شغلارو جنسیتی نکنین...

----------


## Colonius

بعضیا تعصبی نظر میدن خیلی عجیبه

----------


## masi.b

> چه جالبه اينجا آدم چيزايي ميخونه كه ميگه نكنه من از اينا محروم بودم و بقيه دارن
> شايدم دارم و خودم خبر ندارم
> دوران كرونا هم ملاك قرار نديد كه پرستارا سختشونه چون معلما هم همونقدر سختشونه هزينه اينترنت بالا و جنگ اعصاب با خونواده ها هم بماند
> طرف زنگ زده به خونه بچه كه بپرسه چرا كلاس نمياد و از مادر بچه پرسيده و پدر بچه ، معلم رو فحش بارون كرده كه با زن من چيكار داري(امسال از اين موارد زياد ديدم)
> پس دوران كرونا هركدوم بدبختياي خاص خودشونو دارن كه اونيكي خبر نداره و ملاك خوبي براي مقايسه نيست


اینکه کرونا رو همه چی تاثیر گذاشته کاملا درسته ولی تاثیر داریم تا تاثیر...من نگفتم معلما کارشون راحته یا اعصاب خوردی ندارن ولی واقعا بین سر و کله زدن با دانش آموز و والدین تا سروکله زدن با کرونا و مرگ کدوم سخت تره؟!

----------


## sepehr_a

> اینکه یه عده هم گفتن بعد رتبه بندی حقوق یه سری تو شهر به 8 تومن رسیده به این دلیله که اون یه سری یه امتیازات خاص دارن مثل جانیازی،رزمندگی،مدیریت،تد  ریس تو روستا و مناطق محروم،مدرک تحصیلی(منظورم دکترا و فوق لیسانسه) مگه نه مادر من الان 29 امین سال تدریسشه حقوقشون بعد رتبه بندی 3500شده...ولی عموی خودم همه امتیازات بالا رو داره و حقوقش 7 تومنه...حالا بشینین فک کنین امکانش هست چندتا از امتیازات بالا رو داشته باشین!!
> 
> معلمی فقط و فقط از بیکاری بهتره با توجه به این همه فرهنگی که اطرافم دارم


من میشناسم تو نیشابور که میگم جانباز هم نیستن البته با فوق لیسانس
خانوم معاون با 25 سال سابقه کار 6500

----------


## sepehr_a

> سلام دوست عزیز
> باید بدونی حکم با دریافتی فرق داره
> الان مامانم حکمش نزدیک ۶ تومنه ولی حدود ۴ تومن میگیره


دیگه این چیزیه که من از مادرم که دبیر زیست بوده شنیدم و همکاراش

----------


## Mohamad_R

> درود 
> ببین سعی کن هر رشته ای که انتخاب میکنی، به بهترین درجه ازش برسی  هیچوقت به کم قانع نباش  اگه معلم شدی بخون که یکی از معلمای برتر کشوری بشی...پرستار شدی بخون که دکتری بگیری، برو استاد دانشگاه شو اصن...میبینی؟ اگر تو هرچیز بهترین باشی خودت از خودت راضی هستی  بحث پول و درآمد هم که معلومه خیلی خوب میشه
> تلاش کن
> همه رشته ها خوبن...فقط باید تلاش کنی که بهترین باشی تو رشته خودت




افرین . یه معلم ریاضی داشتیم ما تو زمان مدرسه میفرمود که حتی اگه رفتید سیب زمینی فروش  شدید برین بهترینش باشید . اگه رفتید پزشک بشید بهترینش باشید . اگه خواستید ازدواج هم کنید بهترین شخص برا زوجتون باشید .

----------


## Ellaa_A

واقا باید گفت بعضیا کجا زندگی میکنن؟!
یعنی انقد اطلاعاتون پایینه ؟
حکم همه دانشجومعلما الان ۲۸۰۰ خورده 
یکم مطالعه کنین متوجه میشین
بعدشم وقتی میگیم حکم اینقدر هست منظور این نیست ک دریافتی هم همین اندازس.۴۵ درصد ک باید ب دانشگاه بدن.ولی واس کسی ک کم نمیشه و بابا مامانش هزینه هاشو میدن بعدا با بیمه ۲۴۰۰ واریز میشه 
قابل توجه عزیزان.
هیچکس تعصبی حرف نمیزنه

----------


## Zero_Horizon

زندگی همیشه همینطوریه

وقتی تازه وارد دبیرستان شدیم بیشترمون با اطمینان میگفتیم تا چندسال دیگه دکتر میشم :Yahoo (21): 
بعدش که با واقعیت ماجرا روبه رو میشیم تازه میفهمیم که.....

اینکه الآن توی انتخاب رشته هم میگیم معلمی میشیم که جزو تاپ های کشوره یا از پرستاری وارد پزشکی میشیم یا میریم خارج دقیقن مثل همون بچه ای هست که تازه وارد دبیرستان شده
البته مطمعن باشین که رسیدن به این اهداف خیلی خیلی خیلی سخت تر از کنکوره
همین که چندسالی بزرگ تر بشی هزاران هزار مشکلات و دشواری های جدید توی زندگی پیدا میشن که بعداز یه مدت به اون فکرایی که قبلن میکردیم خنده مون میگیره

شاید باورش سخت باشه ولی تعداد آدم هایی که توی زندگی رویاهاشون رو فراموش نمیکنن و شب وروز برای رسیدن به اون رویا تلاش میکنن مثل سوزن توی انبار کاه هستن

هروقت که سختی راه برات لذت بخش تر از رسیدن به مقصد بود بدون که مسیری رو داری طی میکنی که بهش علاقه داری

----------


## reza333

*معلمی در حال حاضر بهتریِِِِِِِِِِن شغل برای خانوماست . درامد بسیار خوب ......تعطیلی بسیار زیاد ، 4 ماه در سال کار نمیکنی ولی دولت حقوقتو میدهه...........اظطراب و فشار کاری بسیار کم.*

*برای اقایون اگر در اینده با یک خانوم شاغل ازدواج کنه ،،، که برای مرد هم معلمی شغل خوبیه و تمام مزیت های فوق صادقه.

معلمی تا هفت هشت سال پیش اقبال چندانی بهش نبود ، ولی به لطف سیاست های خلیفه ی مسلمین و همین طور حسن قفل ساز ، به قدری در زمین های دیگه عرصه تنگ شده که نصف مملکت یا میخان پزشک بشن یا معلم. که صد البته پزشکی نسیه است و اینده به شدت مبهم ولی معلمی نقده.*

----------


## arshaa

> ببخشید، چرا؟ محیطش چجوریه مگه؟


من زياد چيزي نميدونم
معلم بودن به من حس عادي بودن ميدن
من ادم عادي نيستم
دوست داشتم هميشه تو زندگيم يه كار بزرگ و انجام بدم
يه هدف متفاوت و عالي داشته باشم
من قيد پزشكي،دندون،دارو،پرستاري،  پيراپزشكي،فرهنگيان و هر كوفت ديگه اي كه يه نفر داره ميره سر وقتشو زدم
و رشته و دانشگاهي كه ميخوام تو هدفم اينقدر بزرگ و بهتره
كه يه جراح متخصص بايد شرايط زندگي منو از تو تلويزيون بشينه ببينه :Yahoo (1): 
حالا اين از لحاظ مالي و كيفيت زندگي بود
تاثيراتي كه روي خودت داره روي ذهنت روي شخصيتت بخصوص اسنكه بهت اين اجازه رو ميده تا قبل از ٣٠ سالگي به طور١٠٠ درصدي از خانواده مستقل بشي
اون يه چيز ديگست :Yahoo (4): 
ميخواستم بگم من نشستم سنگامو وا كردم با خودم و كلي تحقيق كردم و اين مسيرو انتخاب كردم
به شماهم پيشنهاد ميكنم همين كارو كنيد
هيچ كدوم از بچه هاي انجمن توانايي اينو ندارن بهتون بگن كدوم بهتره اسن جوابييه كه اگه خودتون نتونين به خودتون بدين واقعا از زندگي عقبين :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

> *معلمی در حال حاضر بهتریِِِِِِِِِِن شغل برای خانوماست . درامد بسیار خوب ......تعطیلی بسیار زیاد ، 4 ماه در سال کار نمیکنی ولی دولت حقوقتو میدهه...........اظطراب و فشار کاری بسیار کم.*
> 
> *برای اقایون اگر در اینده با یک خانوم شاغل ازدواج کنه ،،، که برای مرد هم معلمی شغل خوبیه و تمام مزیت های فوق صادقه.
> 
> معلمی تا هفت هشت سال پیش اقبال چندانی بهش نبود ، ولی به لطف سیاست های خلیفه ی مسلمین و همین طور حسن قفل ساز ، به قدری در زمین های دیگه عرصه تنگ شده که نصف مملکت یا میخان پزشک بشن یا معلم. که صد البته پزشکی نسیه است و اینده به شدت مبهم ولی معلمی نقده.*


میشه شما آقایون بهترین و بدترین و واسه خانما تعیین نکنین؟ بسه دیگه...
و باید تاسف خورد به حال اونی که از همین الان زندگیشو برپایه شاغل بودن یا نبودن زنش درآینده برنامه ریزی میکنه...یه جوری تلاش کن که با پول زن آینده ات رویا نبافی

----------


## Morvarid80

> آزادی نیست و هرچقد محیطی که هستی کوچیک تر سختی بیشتر...و متاسفم که اینو میگم ولی واسه دختر به لطف مملکت اسلامی بیشترم هست...


ما اهوازیم 
دوستم تبتدایی میخونه اسم دانشگاهشون الزهراست
ورژن پسرونشم اسمش رسول‌الله
چادر اجباری نیست 
زمان مامانم حتی به اینکه کسی سر تا پاش مشکی باشه اما جورابش موشی گیر میدادن چون سرایدار مرد بود
الان خبر داری چجور محدودیتایی داره؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> خب دقیقا همین دیگه...بازم تو لازمه به فکر شغل دوم باشی که به این راحتیام گیر نمیاد...بعد از دید من آدم همون کل انرژیشو تو یه مسیر بذاره که بهتره...همون تایمی که قراره واسه شغل دوم بذاری رو واسه همون پرستاری بذار و پیشرفت کن...نظرشمام محترمه ولی من عقیده دارم بازم پرستاری بهتره بخصوص که اگهطرف برنامه مهاجرتم داشته باشه


با دبیری میشه مهاجرت کرد اگه دبیر مشهوری بشی؟ یا اونور آب اصلا علم ما رو قبول ندارن؟

----------


## Zahra77

*تا خوب به نظرت چی باشه 
یکی به ماهی 5تومن راضیه یکی با ماهی 100 میلیونم راضی نمیشه 
که البته تو معلما جفتشو داریم 
+
البته تا علاقت چی باشه 
من بهم ماهی 50 میلیونم بدن حاضر نیستم معلم شم* :Yahoo (20): *
چون متنفرم ازین کار  واقعا مغزت فرسایش پیدا میکنه از درسای تکراری
سرو کله زدن با بچه ها -___________- 
خیلی به علاقه برمیگرده 
واسه علاقتون بجنگین  میخواد معلمی باشه میخواد پرستاری میخواد نقاشی
*

----------


## Morvarid80

> من زياد چيزي نميدونم
> معلم بودن به من حس عادي بودن ميدن
> من ادم عادي نيستم
> دوست داشتم هميشه تو زندگيم يه كار بزرگ و انجام بدم
> يه هدف متفاوت و عالي داشته باشم
> من قيد پزشكي،دندون،دارو،پرستاري،  پيراپزشكي،فرهنگيان و هر كوفت ديگه اي كه يه نفر داره ميره سر وقتشو زدم
> و رشته و دانشگاهي كه ميخوام تو هدفم اينقدر بزرگ و بهتره
> كه يه جراح متخصص بايد شرايط زندگي منو از تو تلويزيون بشينه ببينه
> حالا اين از لحاظ مالي و كيفيت زندگي بود
> ...


از پشت گوشی با خوندن پیامت و رویای بزرگت خوشحال شدم
امیدوارم موفق بشی دختر/پسر  جون



پ.ن:دارم از فضولی میترکم که ببینم مسیرت چیه ولی نمیپرسم، اگرم سکرته خودتم نگو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Sorry

> با دبیری میشه مهاجرت کرد اگه دبیر مشهوری بشی؟ یا اونور آب اصلا علم ما رو قبول ندارن؟


اعزام به خارج دارن باید ازمون بدی و صد البته پارت  کلفت هم میخاد واسه جاهای خوب  :Yahoo (106): 
میری اونجا واسه چهار تا بچه سفیر درس میدی درامدش هم بالاس ولی میگم هر کسی رو نمیفرستن

----------


## Morvarid80

> میشه شما آقایون بهترین و بدترین و واسه خانما تعیین نکنین؟ بسه دیگه...
> و باید تاسف خورد به حال اونی که از همین الان زندگیشو برپایه شاغل بودن یا نبودن زنش درآینده برنامه ریزی میکنه...یه جوری تلاش کن که با پول زن آینده ات رویا نبافی


آخر شما فمنیستی یا زنیت میکنی؟!
اینکه میگی شغلا رو جنسیتی نکنید و شغلای راحت‌تر رو به زنا ندید فمنیستیه
اینکه میگی به فکر پول زنش نباشه درسته اما با فمینیسم در تضاده

----------


## Morvarid80

> اعزام به خارج دارن باید ازمون بدی و صد البته پارت  کلفت هم میخاد واسه جاهای خوب 
> میری اونجا واسه چهار تا بچه سفیر درس میدی درامدش هم بالاس ولی میگم هر کسی رو نمیفرستن


چه جالب
یعنی نمیشه معلم مدارس خارج شد؟

----------


## Sorry

> چه جالب
> یعنی نمیشه معلم مدارس خارج شد؟


نه واسه خارجیا درس نمیدی اون قضیه اش فرق داره میفرستنت واسه ایرانیا درس میدی یعنی مدرسه الزهرا شعبه لاس وگاس

----------


## Zahra77

> *معلمی در حال حاضر بهتریِِِِِِِِِِن شغل برای خانوماست . درامد بسیار خوب ......تعطیلی بسیار زیاد ، 4 ماه در سال کار نمیکنی ولی دولت حقوقتو میدهه...........اظطراب و فشار کاری بسیار کم.*
> 
> *برای اقایون اگر در اینده با یک خانوم شاغل ازدواج کنه ،،، که برای مرد هم معلمی شغل خوبیه و تمام مزیت های فوق صادقه.
> 
> معلمی تا هفت هشت سال پیش اقبال چندانی بهش نبود ، ولی به لطف سیاست های خلیفه ی مسلمین و همین طور حسن قفل ساز ، به قدری در زمین های دیگه عرصه تنگ شده که نصف مملکت یا میخان پزشک بشن یا معلم. که صد البته پزشکی نسیه است و اینده به شدت مبهم ولی معلمی نقده.*


کاش یاد بگیریم هرچی فکر کردیم درسته رو به زبون نیاریم  :Yahoo (21):  
معلمی بهترین شغل برای خانوماس؟  :Yahoo (4): ))) 
به چه مناسبت اخه  :Yahoo (4):  کاش همه برن امسال سر نقدا نسیه هارو بزارن برا ماها 
جمع کنین دیگه  :Yahoo (4): ! 
 :Yahoo (50):

----------


## Morvarid80

> دوست من همین 98 قبول شد راستش چادر اجباره واسش و تو دانشگاهشونم ورود و خروجشون بشدت کنترل میشه...بعد اینکه نماز و ..هم باید رعایت بشه و حواست به حرف زدنتم باشه....بعد اینکه تو مدارسم والا همه چادر میپوشن اجبار نیست ولی اگه نپوشی اذیت میشی نگاها و حرفای بقیه دیوونت میکنه.خلاصه که خیلی باید مراعات کرد
> نه الان در اون حد نیست ولی خب بازم گیرن...میتونی پوششت مث بقیه نباشی ولی حتما اذیت میکنن..یه نمونه هم بخوام بگم برادر خودم:/ یه شلوار جین با زاپ خیلی معمولی داشت که بیرون میرفت میپوشید یه سری که بابام آموزشو پرورش رفته بود طرف به بابام گفته بود که این در شان معلم نیست و چندتا زر دیگه://///دیگه متاسفانه واسه دختر که بدترم هست:/


ای بابا  :Yahoo (2): 
حالا ایشالله برای من این مشکلا پیش نیاد اگه قبول شدم
چون اصلا تحمل محدودیتاشونو ندارم از زندگی سیر میشم
برادرت با شلواره فقط بیرون رفته بود یا سر کلاس؟
به پوشش بیرونمون گیر میدن؟

----------


## Raha.mehrdadi

> آخر شما فمنیستی یا زنیت میکنی؟!
> اینکه میگی شغلا رو جنسیتی نکنید و شغلای راحت‌تر رو به زنا ندید فمنیستیه
> اینکه میگی به فکر پول زنش نباشه درسته اما با فمینیسم در تضاده


نگفتم درآینده از پول زنش استفاده نکنه گفتم انقد تلاش کنه که آرزوهاشو با پول خودش برآورده کنه...این قضیه واسه دخترام صدق میکنه!!

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببین توی اجتماع باید رعایت کنی بخصوص اگه محیطی که توش زندگی میکنی کوچیک باشه...مثلا من فک میکنم این سخت گیریا تو استانای بزرگ کمتر باشه
> نه اگه مراقب باشی مشکلی پیش نمیاد ولی خب اذیت میکنن بیشعورا:/تو خود دانشگام یه سری از دانشجو ها وظیفه ی خظیر جاسوسی رو برعهده دارن:/باید خیلی تیز و زرنگ باشی
> نه بابا با شلوار جین که اصلا مدرسه نمیره:/بیرون با دوستاش رفته بود یکی از کارکنان دیده بود:/البته شده به مدل مو و اینام گیر دادن:/


آخر کاری میکنن یه مشت عقب مونده بد تیپ مخبر بیان بشن معلم مملکت
من حسم اینه که اهواز سخت‌گیری کمتره
حسمه ها

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

مامانم میگه زندگی 2 بخشه. 1:بهشت دنیوی،پزشکی. 2:جهنم دنیوی،هر چیز جز غیر پزشکی اصلا برو بمیر

----------


## sepehr_a

> با دبیری میشه مهاجرت کرد اگه دبیر مشهوری بشی؟ یا اونور آب اصلا علم ما رو قبول ندارن؟


یه آزمون داره که بی شباهت به کنکور نیست چون معلممون میگفت که انگلیسی هم داشت...بعد هم رتبه ها میاد  مثلا دبیر فیزکمون رتبه 6 شده بود و فرانکفورت آلمان رفت دو سال..البته بعد مصاحبه ای که میکنن..معلم ریاضیمون میگفت رفته اونجا اون کسایی که نمره میدادن گفته به ما درس بده و اونم شروع کرده وسطش یکی از اونا با 50 سال سن بلند شده رفته   از کلاس بیرون و اینم از روی ادب چیزی نگفته  بعد اینکه تموم شده فهمیده بود که ازش نمره کم کردن به خاطر اینکه ازش نپرسیده برای چی میری و چرا اجازه نگرفتی :Yahoo (20):  تهشم قطر رفت..یکی دیگه هم بود که رفته بود ترکمنستان  عشق آباد و یکی دیگه هم استانبول.ولی امتحانش سخته و کم قبول میشن و نکته مهم اینجاست که اغلب (شاید بالای نود درصد)هم مرد و هم زن باید معلم باشن تا هزینه ها نصف بشه برای دولت و دیگه مثلا دو تا خانواده نفرستن

----------


## Zahra77

> مامانم میگه زندگی 2 بخشه. 1:بهشت دنیوی،پزشکی. 2:جهنم دنیوی،هر چیز جز غیر پزشکی اصلا برو بمیر


 :Yahoo (21): الحمد الله رونالدو و استیو جابز و ترامپ و مهران مدیری و اینا همه تو جهنمن 
الحمدالله  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


برای یه دختر قطعا معلمی. با هزار تا دلیل ...

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

یه سری شغلا هستن که اگه حتی علاقه هم نداشته باشی میتونی تحمل کنی و انجامشون بدی ولی بعضی از شغلا به شدت به علاقه آدم مربوطن!مثل پرستاری معلمی و نظامی گری این سه تا شغل به جرئت میتونم بگم اگه آدم علاقه نداشته باشه دیوونه میشه داخلشون!شما هم ببین میتونی قرقرای مریضارو تحمل کنی یا سر و صدای سی تا بچه داخل کلاس؟هر کدوم از نظرت تحمل کردنی تر بود همونو برو

----------


## Morvarid80

> دقیقا همین...واقعا نمیخوام اغراق کنم ولی دوستم عکس بچه های کلاسشونو نشون داد همه لباسا بلند و گشاد و داغون:/بعد فیلم گرفته بود که یه عده سخنرانی مذهبی تو خوابگاه گوش میکردن و زار زار اشک میریختنوویس گرفتن ازخطبه های نمازجمعه و صدها بار گوش کردن تو خوابگاهو بعد هم ریا و ریا و ریا:/واقعا 90 درصد همینن:/خب تو همچین فضایی خیلی باید مراقب رفتار و حرفات باشی...دوران دانشگاه برادرم یه عده از دانشجوها حتی بقیه رو تعقیب میکردن:/


واقعا؟؟؟ مملکت گوهیمن خداروشکر نیاز به خوابگاه ندارم میتونم فاصله بگیرم ازشون کل ۴ سالوزندگی خودمو میکنم با عقاید خودم قوانین خودممن اصلا عادت ندارم به اینکه برای اینکه آتو دست کسی ندم خودمو تغییر بدم

----------


## Morvarid80

> یه آزمون داره که بی شباهت به کنکور نیست چون معلممون میگفت که انگلیسی هم داشت...بعد هم رتبه ها میاد  مثلا دبیر فیزکمون رتبه 6 شده بود و فرانکفورت آلمان رفت دو سال..البته بعد مصاحبه ای که میکنن..معلم ریاضیمون میگفت رفته اونجا اون کسایی که نمره میدادن گفته به ما درس بده و اونم شروع کرده وسطش یکی از اونا با 50 سال سن بلند شده رفته   از کلاس بیرون و اینم از روی ادب چیزی نگفته  بعد اینکه تموم شده فهمیده بود که ازش نمره کم کردن به خاطر اینکه ازش نپرسیده برای چی میری و چرا اجازه نگرفتی تهشم قطر رفت..یکی دیگه هم بود که رفته بود ترکمنستان  عشق آباد و یکی دیگه هم استانبول.ولی امتحانش سخته و کم قبول میشن و نکته مهم اینجاست که اغلب (شاید بالای نود درصد)هم مرد و هم زن باید معلم باشن تا هزینه ها نصف بشه برای دولت و دیگه مثلا دو تا خانواده نفرستن


الان مامانم گفت موقتی میرن و باید برگردن
راهیم نداره اقامتشونو دائم کنن  :Yahoo (21): 
.
.
.
فکر کنم راهش اینه اول بریم خارج  ، بعد کاری کنیم یه سفیری یا کارمند کنسولگری عاشقمون شه از طریق اون اقامت بگیریم :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sepehr_a

> الان مامانم گفت موقتی میرن و باید برگردن
> راهیم نداره اقامتشونو دائم کنن 
> .
> .
> .
> فکر کنم راهش اینه اول بریم خارج  ، بعد کاری کنیم یه سفیری یا کارمند کنسولگری عاشقمون شه از طریق اون اقامت بگیریم


بله دو ساله

----------


## naazanin

معلمی شغل خوبیه واس یه زن تو مملکت ما
علتش هم اینه که زیاد با مردا سروکله نمیزنی آقاتون ازت راضیه  :Yahoo (76): 
یا میتونی هم بری سرکار پول دربیاری هم برگردی خونه تو خونه هم کلی کار کنی و بازم آقاتون ازت راضیه  :Yahoo (76): 
خلاصه تا حد امکان میتونن ازت کار بکشن، به همین علت خواستگار برای یه دختر معلم زیاده : ))

ولی

این دو تا شغل خیلی به روحیات خود آدم بستگی داره، واقعا هر دو تاش علاقه میخواد
همه میگن معملی شغل آسونیه ولی برای خود من به شدت سخت و فرسایشیه
علاوه بر اینکه من تحمل اون مصاحبه ی مسخره و اینکه باید اونجوری که اونا میخوان باشی تا قبولت کنن رو ندارم!
ولی اگه به تدریس علاقه داری و با این محیط مشکلی نداری عالیه
از نظر من هر دوتا شغل مفید و ارزشمندن، ولی یجوری انتخاب کن که خودت خوشحال و راضی باشی، نه خونوادت و خواستگارت و مردم!

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


اولا تبرییییک
دوما، از لحاظ حقوق تقریبا یکی ان ولی معلم ها معمولا تایم ازاد بیشتری دارن و کلاسهای خصوصی هم میتونن تو تایم ازادشون برگزار کنن( که ساعتی حساب میشه) کلاسهای کنکوری هم برگزار کنی میدونی چقد درامد داره!!! توی دوزان تحصیل میتونی حقوی بگیری که پرستاری این شکلی نیست
بری فرهنگیان از همون اول تحصیلت رسمی دولت محسوب میشی
ولی پرستاری اگه اشتب نکنم خیلیاشون قراردادی کار میکنن و قراردادیا نسبت به رسمیا حقوق کمتری میگیرن( که خب پارتی میخواد)

و اما پرستاری جای پیشرفت داره... میتونی تا دکترا پیش بری یا که تو بیمارستان های خصوصی با حقوق بهتری کار کنی یا که حتی بعضی پرستارها با چندتا دکتر همکاری میکنن جهت کار تکمیلی
یادمه مامانم یه عمل کرد و بعد از عملش باید تا یه هفته پرستار میفرستادن خونه که خب پرستارش ثابت بود و انگاری با دکتر همکاری کرده بودن!

مدرک شما در خارج از کشور اعتبار بالایی داره و اگر یه وقت قصد مهاجرت کردین خیلی کارایی داره در حالیکه معلمی این شکلی نیست!
شیفت شب داره و خب برا خانومی که ازدواج کرده و بچه داره یکم دردسر ساز میشه چون بچه هاشو شب مجبوره تنها بزاره

یکی از مزایای معلمی اینه که حقوقی که میگیری رو بدون تعطیلیا حساب میکنن ۳ ماه تابستون بیکاری
۱۵ روز عید تعطیلی
پنج شنبه جمعه تعطیلی!!
۱۲ ظهر به بعد تعطیلی...
شهادت ولادت تعطیلی
 :Yahoo (16): 



البته یه مشکل جدی هست که من بعد از استارت تدریس بهش برخوردم!
اینکه من از سر و کله زدن با بچه ها خستم میشه و علاقه ای به کارهایی که عملی نباشن ندارم
حرف زدن و توضیح دادن خستم میکنه گرچه به ظاهر خیلی خونسرد و خوش اخلاق به نظر میرسم ولی ته دلم اصلا علاقه ای به این کار ندارم...

----------


## Dentist_jane

من از هر دو مورد تو خانواده مون دارم
من باشم بی درنگ میرم تربیت معلم حتی ابتداییش
تربیت معلم زیست و شیمی که عالیه
ابتدایی هم خوبه واسه خود من که عاشق بچه هام بیشتر شبیه تفریحه تا کار
ببین یه پرستار تو طرح یه چیزی حدود 4.5 میگیره
پرستار استخدام رسمی هم حدود 6~6.5
پرستار قراردادی و پیمانی 5.5 اینا میگیرن
اگه سوپر وایزر بشی حدود 8~9 تومن 
استاد دانشگاه بشی 10~15 میلیون
ولی واقعا یه پرستار وقت آزاد زیادی نداره و به خاطر شب کاری های زیاد معمولا دچار مشکلات هورمونی میشن مخصوصا خانم ها
واسه خانم ها که ازدواج میکنن و بچه دار میشن واقعا سخته
یعنی اگه همسرش همراهی نکنه رسما زندگی از هم میپاشه
یه خوبی داره که شاید استخدام یا پیمانی و قراردادی نتونی کار کنی ولی بیمارستان های خصوصی همیشه طالب پرستارن
حقوقشون هم یکم کمتر از پیمانیه
اما توی معلمی یه شغل تضمین شده و راحت داری
حقوقش حدود 4.5~6 تومن بستگی داره به سابقه کار و میزان تحصیلات و محل کار
در کنارش میتونی یه شغل دیگه هم داشته باشی 
هر شب تو خونه خودت میخوابی
واسه روستا ها هم معمولا سرویس دارن
ولی همون اولی ازت تعهد میگیرن که 8 سال توی روستا کار کنی و تا تموم نشدن این 8 سال حتی اجازه تغییر مکان شغل نداری ولی پرستار هر وقت خواست و هرکجا خواست میتونه بره
امکان مهاجرت پرستار ها هم که دیگه نگم برات
هر دقیقه خواستی هر کجای دنیا خواستی بری بهت دو سوته ویزا میدن

اگه به تدریس علاقه داشته باشی و کارت خوب باشه میتونی معلم معروفی بشی که این البته یکم سخته
تو شهر ما خیلی از پزشک ها که نتونستن استخدام بشن یا تخصص قبول بشن الان تو موسسه ها تدریس میکنن
خلاصه باید ببینی شرایطت چطوره

----------


## farhud

*هر شغلی سختی های خاص خودش رو داره. اول دید خوب و جامع نسبت به شغلها به دست بیار بعد علاقه تو بسنج. علاقه مهمترین مساله است.
از کسایی مشورت بگیر که شغلشون معلمی و پرستاریه. زیاد به اینکه شنیدم فلانی فلان میگفت توجه نکن. با حرفهای این و اون زیاد نمیتونی به نتیجه درستی درباره اینکه علاقه ت به چه رشته ایه برسی.
معلمی یه عنوان کلیه. به همه کسایی که استخدام وزارت آپ هستن میگن معلم! در حالی که معلم داریم تا معلم.
همونطور که پزشک داریم تا پزشک.
به عنوان یه معلم که با اجبار پدرم تربیت معلم رو انتخاب کردم از شغلم راضی ام و الان خدا رو شکر میکنم.
 سر و کارم با بچه هاست که دلشون پاکه یا به آلودگی بزرگترها نیست.
سه ماه تابستون و 15 روز عید رو تعطیلم.
تدریس خصوصی هم میکنم، البته تو کلاسام هم کم نمیذارم.
کارهای دیگه ای هم میکنم که تو شغلهای دیگه مثل پرستاری و ... نمیشد کرد.
در کل اگه تلاش کنی، درست و باوجدان کار کنی، خلاق باشی حتی تو دوره ابتدایی هم میتونی درامد خیلی خوب کسب کنی و این به خودت بستگی داره.
با ناله و زاری (کار اکثریت تو همه شغلها) معلومه که پیشرفتی در کار نخواهد بود.
*

----------


## Mobin.

> دقیقا،اکثر کسایی هم که میگن علاقه و استعداد مهمه ته دلشون میدونن این حرفا الکیه،علاقه موقعی مهمه که شرایط کاری برای همه ی رشته ها خوب باشه،هیچکس رو ندیدم یه شغل پر درامد داشته باشه و ناراضی باشه


وضعیت همینه دیگه ، یا قبولش کنیم ، یا ازش گله کنیم

----------


## seven

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


سلام
ببین هرکدوم مزایاو معایبی دارع که باید در مرحله اول علاقتو در نظر بگیری و بعد ملاکای دیگت(طبیعتا هرکس از ایندش انتظاراتی داره)من معتقدرم هرکسی تو رشته خودش عالی تلاش کنه و سعی کنه جز بهترین های رشته خودش باشه درامدش قطعن عالی خواهد بود و اینده خوبی خواهد داشت هرررررشته ای!
اول اینکه منظورت از معلمی دبیریه ؟اینو بگم که حقوق معلما افزایش خیلی خوبی پیدا کرده امسال،تایم ازاد زیادی دارن،در طول تحصیل شما حقوق دارید و شغل داشتنتون تضمینیه خب اینا خیلی خوبه اگر تو رشتت خوب باشی  واقعن میتونی زندگی عالی داشته باشی اگه نه هم بنظر من متوسط!!
پرستاری خیلی سختی داره،وقتت دست خودت نیس چندان،استخدامتم قطعی نیست...ولی خب یه سریا هستن کلن محیط درمانی رو بیشتر میپسندن و براشون جذاب تره 
من به شخصه دبیری رو بیشتر میپسندم حالا خودت باید بالا پایین کنی ببینی چی میخای چی دوس داری؟

----------


## Zahra77

> برای یه دختر قطعا معلمی. با هزار تا دلیل ...


 :Yahoo (21): الحمدالله

----------


## Morvarid80

Up   
 :Yahoo (21): 
فقط دلم میخواد بیشتر از نظراتتون مستفیض شم^_^

----------


## Zahra77

> کاش از پشت صفحه گوشی هم میشد یکیو کُشت:/


نه این مورد با تذکر لسانی قابل حله  :Yahoo (21):  
بعدم شاهکشی تو روز روشن؟  :Yahoo (4):  
بندازمت سیاهچال ؟  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## A.h.m1100

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


سلام دوست عزیز بابای من معلم  هست و بعد از ۳۰ سال تازه حقوقش رسید به ۶ میلیون البته اونم فقط امسال حقوقا بالا رفت البته اگه کسی معلم راهنمایی و دبیرستان باشه حداقل ۱۰ میلیون حقوق با کلاس های آموزشی در میاره اینو اما از مزایا فروشگاه های فرهنگیان تو همه جا هست و سایتی مثل اتما هست که فروش اقساطی برای فرهنگیان دارن از مزایای دیگه اینکه حدودا ۴ ماه کلا تعطیل هستی و در کنارش پنجشنبه و جمعه هم تعطیلی یک شیفته.از اول وارد دانشگاه حقوق پایه ۲/۸ میلیون داری اگه خوابگاه بمونی ۱/۳ برمیدارن و مابقیش برای خودته اینکه تظمینی شاغل دولتی هستی اما یه چیز میخواد به نام علاقه( من که عاشق معلمی هستم ) اما پرستاری دیگه خودت توی این چند ماه دیدی دیگه حقوقشون رو سر موقع پرداخت نمیکنن ولی حقوق خوبی دارن ریسکش در ابتلا به بیماری ها بسیار بالاست در کل هر چیزی رو علاقه و عشق بهش داری برو سمتش

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

معلم داریم تا معلم اون بندگان خدایی که مناطق محروم درس میدن معلمن
اون معروفاش هم معلمن...
از لحاظ درآمدی این کجا و اون کجا
یه جمله نابی شنیدم از آقای واعظی(دبیر عربی) به نقل از مادرش میگفت:هرکاری میکنی فقط کار ناب ارائه بده شک نکن پول هم باهاش میاد

----------


## Fawzi

:Yahoo (112):  اگه علاقه داشته باشی آره 
چون پیشرفت در کارت ب مرور منبع درآمدتو میبره بالا 

خلاصه معلم معمولی نمون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Morvarid80

آپ

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنم
> اکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


من هردوتاشو اطرافم داشتم وقت انتخاب رشته معلمای فامیل میگفتن برو پرستاری  پرستارا میگفتن به هیچ عنوان به پرستاری فکر نکنم منم جفتشو نرفتم  :Yahoo (9): 
اول مزایای معلمی:اگه خانم باشی که طبق اخرین بررسی ها بهترین شغله حتی اگ پسرم باشی برای یه زندگی متوسط حتی رو به بالا کافیه کمااینکه تو میتونی ادامه بدی و اصلا دبیر کنکور بشی خصوصی بری یا استاد باشی شان اجتماعی واپ دیت شدن دراثر گذروندن ساعات مدید با بچه ها بیکاری ها و فشار عصبی کمی بعت وارد میشه    معایب:سرو کله زدن با یه مشت بچه که زجراوره حقوقی که پایه اش مدلیه که نباید بلندپروازباشی و بیخیال خونه لوکس و سفر به ترکیه و..باشی اگ خانمی ک چادربپوشی یه جورایی بقول  مامانم تا قبل ازدواج باید ادای ببخشید خربسیجی ازخودت دربیاری  و محل خدمتتم که معلوم نیست چقدر دورتر باشه
مزایای پرستای:شان اجتماعی و کلاس اینکه تو علوم پزشکی خوندی و یه عالمه اطلاعت عمومی داری وواقعا بیشتر ز یه معلم میتونی مفید باشی و درواقع درشرایط سخت تو بدرد میخوری و جون مردمو نجات مید
معایب:شیره جونتومیمکن یعنی واقعا میمکن ها تا مثلا بخوان بهت 5 میلیون پول بدن  شیفت های لانگ و تعطیلی من یادمه مامانم البته پرستار نیست کادر درمانه یا شب یلدا شیفت شب بود یا شب عید و قدر یعنی من تا سالها درکی از این وقایع مرسوم نداشتم وهزارتا بدبختی تازه مسیولیت که داری شدید یعنی مامانم میگه شانس بیاری کارت درست باشه خطای پزشکی نکنی چون خیلی مرسومه
خلاصه که اگ خودم باشی یا خواهری برادری دوستی بودی متقاعدت میکردم که دور پرستاریو خط بکشی و حتما تربیت معلم بری

----------


## Morvarid80

> جواب سوالاتتو نگرفتی؟
> بنظرم اینجا دنیال جواب نباش...فک کنم شما نظرات منو یادت هست...واقعا من به عنوان کسی که پدر،مادر،برادر،2تا خاله،3تا عمو و یه دوست دانشجوی تربیت معلم داره چیزایی اینجا خوندم که به هیچ وجه واقعیت ندارن و صرفا یه  توهمه...واسه همین فک کردم همون نظراتم نباشه بهتره و نیازی نیست وقتمو واسه توضیح حرفام به دیگران و اثباتشون هدر بدم...ولی پیشنهاد میکنم خودت بری و از اشخاصی که توی این کار هستن بپرسی...چه دانشجوهاشون چه معلمای تازه کار و چه قدیمی...اونجوری بهترین تصمیمو میتونی بگیری


عزیزم راستشو بخوای تاحالا تقریبا هر معلم زنی دیدم راضی بوده
به جز یه مورد که اونم شوهرش کار درست حسابی نداره خرج زندگیشون رو دوششه بنده خدا تحت فشاره اون خانوم. 
مامانمم فرهنگیه معاون اجراییه ابتدایی اما چون به کامپیوتر مسلطه کارش براش واقعا راحت و بی استرسه و شادی آوره... سال ۳۲ یا ۳۳ کارشه اما انقدر عاشق کارش و محیطش و همکارای با درک و شعور و مدیر خوبشه که حاضر نیست بازنشست شه... اگه سر موقع بازنشست شده بود پولش ارزش داشت الان با این تورم رسما نمیشه با پاداشش هیچ کار به خصوصی انجام داد  :Yahoo (4): 
زن عمو، عمه ، عمو و خاله جونمم معلمن اونام راضی به نظر میان
بدشون نمیاد درآمد بهتری داشتن، خودشونو با فامیل میلیاردرمون که تو شرکت گاز منشیه! مقایسه میکنن ها،،، اما بازم راضین
همکلاسیمم پارسال رفت فرهنگیان اونم خیلی خوشحاله و راضیه البته امیدوارم خوشحالیش حباب نباشه
دغدغه ی من تضمین شغلیه، اگه معلم نشم چه تضمینی وجود داره که مثلا جذب بهداشت بشم، جذب شرکت نفت بشم؟؟؟؟

----------


## meysam98

دانشجو معلما تو خونه نشستن دارن ۲ تومن پول میگیرن
اونوقت دانشجوهای پرستاری تو این اوضاع به عنوان نیروی کار رایگان دارن کارآموزی میرن...
در همین حد مملکت تباهه...

----------


## katy perry

سلام دوست عزیز..نمیخواستم نظر بدم ولی یک چندتا مورد دیدم که نظرم تغییر کرد..به شما تبریک میگم بابت اینکه قادرید دو تا رشته خوب رو توش ادامه تحصیل بدید..هردو جزو مشاغل بسیار شریف و البته پرزحمت هستند. برای انتخاب یکم افقهای دیدتون رو بالاتر بگیرید و صرفا به سختیهای دوران تحصیل و..فکر نکنید..بقول دوستی به هزاران دلیل-----معلمی گزینه خیلی بهتری هست! شما یک سرچ ساده بزنی چند دلیلش رو خودتون متوجه میشی ( البته این صرفا بخاطر علاقه شخصی خودم به تدریس و آموزش نیست): آینده شغلی بهتر، امکان انجام کارهای جانبی و شغل دوم و... فراغت و زمانی که به شما اجازه انجام خیلی اهداف دیگه رو میده، بنظر جذابتر میاد نسبت به پرستاری که تضمین شغلی نداره و شیفت و...داره..البته ناگفته نماند اگر قصد مهاجرت و..دارید پرستاری گزینه بهتری هست..درمورد خود دانشگاه فرهنگیان هم اونقدری که دوستان میگن گیر و..وجود نداره..درسته نسبت به دانشگاههای معمولی جو خشک تر و خسته کننده تری داره ولی همونجا هم دوستان خوبی میتونید پیدا کنید..درمورد پوشش خواهران که چادر اجباری هست یا نه اطلاعی ندارم اما برای برادران اگرچه نگاه متفاوتی نسبت به تیپهای اسپرت وجود داره ولی معنیش این نیست که نتونید تیپ متعارف بزنید ..اینه که فک نکنید وارد حوزه علمیه شدین که پر از پسر با شلوار پارچه ای  و کلی دختر دور از مد و...اینطور نیست...از قول یک معلمی آموزش پرورش کلا پر آدمای بیحال و شل و وله، اینه که زیاد نباید عصبی بشی سراین قضیه..اینه که هر راهی برید پر از سختی و مزایا هست این شمایی که باید انتخاب کنی کدوم رو ترجیح میدی...حیف که دیگه نمیتونم و فرصتش اصلا برام فراهم نیست، ولی من اگر جای شما بودم همه سختیهاشو به جون میخریدم وفرهنگیان رو انتخاب میکردم...امیدوارم شما مثل امروز بنده، از ایکاش استفاده نکنید و ازین فرصت بی نظیر استفاده کنید...شاد باشید

----------


## poker_ch

اگه بخواین بنا بر جنسیت استارتر دائما معلمی معلمی بکنید، من به استارتر پیشنهاد میکنم بره خیاطی و آرایشگری و گلدوزی یاد بگیره درآمدش هم از معلمی بیشتره. حالا پسرا یه چیزی؛ چون کل ذهنیتشون از دخترا اینه که شوهر میکنن و مادر میشن باید به خانواده برسن، دخترایی که اومدن میگن معلمی واسه دختر خوبه رو درک نمیکنم. هیچکس یه درصدم احتمال نداده استارتر قصد تجرد داشته باشه یا بخواد از ایران بره که معلمی کفاف این خواسته ها رو نمیده. آره اگه فقط به جنسیت استارتر باشه من پیشنهاد میدم بره کار آرایشگری یاد بگیره.
خیلیا هم تو کل فامیلشون فقط یه دانشجوی فرهنگیان هست فقط حرص اینو میخورن که طرف لم داده داره حقوقشو میگیره. د آخه بی عقل تویی که نه ننه ت معلمه نه بابات بیجا میکنی فقط بر اساس اینکه دانشجوی فرهنگی چقدر حقوقشه میای جواب میدی. صد تا فاکتور دیگه هست هیچکس یه کدومشو هم نگفته.

----------


## poker_ch

> سلام بچه ها من امسال احتمالا معلمی بیارم و پرستاری کدومش به نطرتون بهتره و ایا با معلمی میشه انتظار یه زندگی متوسط رو به بالا رو داشت خواهشا بهم کمک کنید موندم چیکار کنماکثر معلمای اطرافمون زیاد وضع مالی خوبی ندارن ومی نالن خواستم ببینم واقعا درست میگن یانه_؟_


خطاب به استارتر تاپیک: ممکنه یکم طولانی بشه اما بگیر بشین تا ته بخون. 
میخوام راجع به زندگی دو خانواده برات بگم. چون سوالتم راجع به درآمده اول درباره وضع مالی خانواده ها میگم
خانواده عموم: عموی من در حال حاضر سوپروایزر یکی از بیمارستان های غیر دولتی شهرمونه.از وضع مالیش اینطور واست بگم که در حال حاضر یه زمین کشاورزی داره که اجاره اش میده، یه واحد آپارتمان داره که اونو هم اجاره میده. خودش و خانوادش هم تو یکی از مناطق خوب شهرمون زندگی میکنن. دوتا ماشین دارن یکی مال خودشه یکی رو هم برای همسرش خریده و تو این گرونی میخواد برای پسرش هم که هم سن منه هم یه ماشین بخره. بیست و هفت سالگی هم خونه داشت هم زنشو گرفت. حالا برسیم به وضعیت شغلیش. جدیدا که اصلا نمی بینیمش نه ما نه حتی زن و بچه خودش.بخاطر شیوع کرونا و بیمارای زیاد و کمبود نیروی انسانی مجبوره شیفتای طولانیو تحمل کنه. از قدیم الایام می گفت که کمبود نیرو و تجهیزات دارن و مجبورن اضافه کاری اجباری بردارن. از اون طرف با انواع و اقسام مرض ها و صحنه ها در ارتباطن. یکیو میارن رگشو زده، یه بچه مظلوم سرطان داره، اون یکی زن جوونیه که بچه اش سقط شده. یکی هم پیرمردیه که ذره ذره داره جون میده. همراهای بیمار هم که دیگه اعصاب خورد کنیاشون بماند. تو رادیولوژی و یه بخش دیگه بیمارستان که ربطی به پرستارا نداره کارشون راه نیفتاده میان سر پرستارا داد و هوار میکنن. یا یه خونواده داغدار شده باید اونا رو جمع کنن. کلا باید به ازای هر سه بیمار یه پرستار وجود داشته باشه که تو ایران به ازای بیست تا بیمار یه پرستاره. همین باعث میشه پرستارا نتونن به همه بیمارا در حد ایده آل برسن و اون وقت و تمرکزی رو که برای بیمار اول میذارن برای بیمار آخر بذارن. عموم با این همه سابقه کار روزی هشت یا نه ساعت تو شیفته و اونایی که سابقه ندارن بعضا مجبور میشن دوازده یا سیزده ساعت هم کار کنن. پرستاری تعطیلی هم حالیش نمیشه. خیلی وقتا سال تحویل زنگ میزنیم به عمو که تو بیمارستانه تبریک میگیم. خوب این فشارهای کاری و جسمی و روانی به خونه هم وارد میشه و سه تا بچه هاش مادرشون که خانه داره رو خیلی بیشتر از پدرشون دوست دارن که با اعصاب داغون بعد از کار سخت میاد خونه غذاشو میخوره میخوابه. چند سال پیش هم دو سال پشت سرهم کنکور داد تا پزشکی بیاره. یادمه مرخصی بدون حقوق داشت و دبیر خصوصی ای نبود که نیاورده باشه خونه ش. با همه اینا رتبه ش شد هزار و خورده ای. آزاد میاورد اما نرفت. همیشه هم به بچه های خودش و به من و داداشم میگفت اگه سه تا رشته تاپ نیاوردید بشینید پشت کنکور البته شغل عموم برای اپلای و مهاجرت خیلی بهتره. تو کشورهای دیگه به پرستارا خیلی خیلی بیشتر اهمیت داده میشه مثل استفاده رایگان از حمل و نقل عمومی و. 
خانواده خودم: پدر و مادرم هر دو دبیر هستن. وضع مالیمون هم در این حد بگم که تا پنج سالگی تو خونه های اجاره ای زندگی میکردیم و سالی دوبار خونه عوض میکردیم. بعدشم یه خونه متوسط خریدیم تو بخش متوسط نشین شهر. الانم یه ماشین داریم. منظورم اینه که وضع زندگیمون کاملا متوسط و معمولیه. اول از مادرم بگم چون استارتر هم خانمه: دبیر تاریخه و بیست و چهار سالگیش ازدواج کرد. تا جایی که یادمه بیشتر اوقات من و داداشمو میذاشت خونه عموم اینا و میرفت سر کار. وقتی هم بر می گشت غذاشو میپخت، نظافت میکرد و میخوابید. زیاد رو تربیت ماها حساس نبود. عوضش زن عموم فقط با ما بازی میکرد. اگه کثیف کاری میکردیم یا چیزی میشکستیم با خوشرویی رفتار میکرد. مامانم از اونور زیاد سر مسائل کوچیک عصبانی میشد و دعوامون میکرد. کارش هم سخته. هر روز بری یه درس تکراریو تو چند نوبت به دخترایی درس بدی که با کوچیکترین مسئله ای حاشیه میسازن، نصف دیگه شون باهم پچ پچ میکنن، نصف دیگه تو هپروتن. کافیه یه تپق بزنی کل کلاس میره رو هوا. دخترا رو هم میشناسی؛ یه کلمه بگی سوالایی میپرسن و حرفایی میزنن که ربطی به درس نداره و کلا میرن تو یه فاز دیگه. پدرت در میاد تا ساکتشون کنی. از اون طرف اولیا میان اعتراض میکنن چرا دختر من فلان نمره رو گرفته؟ چرا فلان دختر تقلب میکنه چیزی بهش نمیگین؟ یادمه تو تعطیلات هم من و داداشم مینشستیم و برگه های شاگردای مامان بابامونو تصحیح میکردیم. با اینکه چهارنفری برگه ها رو تصحیح میکردیم هیچوقت سر موقع تموم نمیشدن. یا مامانم خیلی از شبا مجبور بود تا دیروقت بیدار بمونه سوال امتحان طراحی کنه. بخاطر همین نتونست کاملا به تربیت ما دو تا برسه و خیلی کم حوصله بود. اگه وسیله ای لازم داشتم باید تا آخر هفته صبر میکردم چون مامان و بابام سرشون شلوغ بود.
 البته از اون طرف تعطیلات تابستون کلا میرفتیم ایران گردی و فکر کنم نصف ایرانو گشتیم. تا اینکه وقتی سیزده سالم شد خواهرم بدنیا اومد و دیگه جایی نرفتیم. رابطه من و والدینم هم بیشتر مثل معلم و شاگرد بود. برعکس بقیه دخترا که مادرشون محرم رازشونه من حتی چیزای ضروریو هم به مامانم نمیگم. بعنوان بچه شون دائم با شاگردای اونا یا برادر کوچیکترم یا پسرعموم مقایسه میشدم. امسال سال آخرم بود نمیرفتم مدرسه بجاش میرفتم کتابخونه درس میخوندم. مامانم هم ساعت هشت میومد دنبال من و بابام که مراقب پانسیون تیزهوشان پسرانه بود. سوار شدن من تو ماشین همانا و غرغرهای مامان و بابام همانا. تا میرسیدیم خونه باید غرغراشونو تحمل میکردم که فلان شاگردشون نفر اول شهره، ترازشون هفت هزار و هشتصده. فلان قدر تست میزنن و... . 
اینا رو میگم که بدونی اگه معلم شدی حق نداری همچین رفتاری با بچه هات داشته باشی. اگه کسی بودی که منو میشناختی صد سال سیاه اینا رو بهت نمیگفتم، الان بخاطر این میگم که فضای مجازیه و هیچکس اون یکی رو نمیشناسه. پدرم هم رتبه اش هشتصد کشور شد و دبیری جغرافیای تهرانو انتخاب کرد. دانشجو که بود کلی سودا در سر داشت اما شد یه دبیر معمولی تو یه شهرستان معمولی. تو دبیرستان تیزهوشان و نمونه و بعضی مدارس غیر دولتی بخاطر جو رقابتی بچه ها زیاد اهل جفنگ بازی نیستن اما امان از دست مدارس عادی. اسمشونو باید بذاری مدرسه وحشت. از مراکز خرید و فروش مواد مخدر. هر بلایی بگی سر معلماشون میارن. بوده پسری که با تفنگ معلمشو کشته. 
حالا جدا از اینا، باید تمام اعصاب خوردکنیا رو تحمل کنی تا این هویجا درس بخونن، اما تهش بالاترین نمره کلاسشون میشه هفت از بیست. چقدر موقع تصحیح کردن برگه هاشون میخندیدم، از بس همه چرت و پرت نوشته بودن یا تهش میگفتن آقای فلانی این شماره ی منه. هر چند تومن بگین بهتون میدم فقط منو نندازین. کلا جوک بودن.
راجع به دبیری و فرهنگیان هم بخوام بگم زیاد شرایط مهاجرت و اپلای نداره. یه اعزام به خارج داره که واسه اونم باید کلی پول و پارتی داشته باشی. درآمدش هم ماهی چهار میلیونه و الان بخاطر سابقه پدرم بهش هفت میلیون میدن. پول بیمه و مالیاتت هم از حقوقت کم میشه
این همه رو نوشتم تا بگم علاقه و هدف و همه اینا کشکه. باید مخشو داشته باشی که بشینی دو دو تا چهارتا کنی ببینی از کدوم راه خواسته هات برآورده میشن. به شخصه اصلا نمیتونم دبیری یا پرستاریو انتخاب کنم. خودمو هم نمیتونم متاهل یا مادر چند تا بچه تصور کنم، چون میدونم اگه بچه ای داشته باشم تهش میشه موسس سازمان گروهک تروریستی القاعده و داعش. از من بر نمیاد که خودمو، زندگیمو، وقتمو بذارم برای یه نفر دیگه (کاریه که یه پرستار یا معلم یا یه والد باید انجام بده) . تو هم ببین کدومش با روحیاتت سازگار تره؟ تا چه حد بلندپروازی داری؟ تو آینده خودتو چطور و تو چه کشوری تصور میکنی؟

----------


## poker_ch

> اگه بخواین بنا بر جنسیت استارتر دائما معلمی معلمی بکنید، من به استارتر پیشنهاد میکنم بره خیاطی و آرایشگری و گلدوزی یاد بگیره درآمدش هم از معلمی بیشتره. حالا پسرا یه چیزی؛ چون کل ذهنیتشون از دخترا اینه که شوهر میکنن و مادر میشن باید به خانواده برسن، دخترایی که اومدن میگن معلمی واسه دختر خوبه رو درک نمیکنم. هیچکس یه درصدم احتمال نداده استارتر قصد تجرد داشته باشه یا بخواد از ایران بره که معلمی کفاف این خواسته ها رو نمیده. آره اگه فقط به جنسیت استارتر باشه من پیشنهاد میدم بره کار آرایشگری یاد بگیره.خیلیا هم تو کل فامیلشون فقط یه دانشجوی فرهنگیان هست فقط حرص اینو میخورن که طرف لم داده داره حقوقشو میگیره. د آخه بی عقل تویی که نه ننه ت معلمه نه بابات بیجا میکنی فقط بر اساس اینکه دانشجوی فرهنگی چقدر حقوقشه میای جواب میدی. صد تا فاکتور دیگه هست هیچکس یه کدومشو هم نگفته.


بابت لحن تندم هم معذرت نمیخوام. یکی که اندازه سر سوزن اطلاعات نداره خیلی غلط میکنه دماغشو میکنه تو همچین موضوعاتی

----------


## Morvarid80

Up
 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## bewniii

ممنون از تحلیل زیباتون 
ولی سوالی که پیش میاد اینه که هر کسو باید با هم رده خودش مقایسه کرد!
الآن ما بریم وضع یه سرهنگو با ی سرباز مقایسه کنیم اشتباه کردیم به نظرم
اگه قراره یه سوپر وایزرو با یه معلم مقایسه کنیم بازم اشتباه کردیم!
همسطح سوپر وایزر میشه استاد دانشگاه که اتفاقا بچه های فرهنگیان هم راه ادامه تحصیل و هم جذب هیات علمی شدنشون به مراتب راحت تره
سپاس :Yahoo (3):

----------


## bewniii

> خطاب به استارتر تاپیک: ممکنه یکم طولانی بشه اما بگیر بشین تا ته بخون. 
> میخوام راجع به زندگی دو خانواده برات بگم. چون سوالتم راجع به درآمده اول درباره وضع مالی خانواده ها میگم
> خانواده عموم: عموی من در حال حاضر سوپروایزر یکی از بیمارستان های غیر دولتی شهرمونه.از وضع مالیش اینطور واست بگم که در حال حاضر یه زمین کشاورزی داره که اجاره اش میده، یه واحد آپارتمان داره که اونو هم اجاره میده. خودش و خانوادش هم تو یکی از مناطق خوب شهرمون زندگی میکنن. دوتا ماشین دارن یکی مال خودشه یکی رو هم برای همسرش خریده و تو این گرونی میخواد برای پسرش هم که هم سن منه هم یه ماشین بخره. بیست و هفت سالگی هم خونه داشت هم زنشو گرفت. حالا برسیم به وضعیت شغلیش. جدیدا که اصلا نمی بینیمش نه ما نه حتی زن و بچه خودش.بخاطر شیوع کرونا و بیمارای زیاد و کمبود نیروی انسانی مجبوره شیفتای طولانیو تحمل کنه. از قدیم الایام می گفت که کمبود نیرو و تجهیزات دارن و مجبورن اضافه کاری اجباری بردارن. از اون طرف با انواع و اقسام مرض ها و صحنه ها در ارتباطن. یکیو میارن رگشو زده، یه بچه مظلوم سرطان داره، اون یکی زن جوونیه که بچه اش سقط شده. یکی هم پیرمردیه که ذره ذره داره جون میده. همراهای بیمار هم که دیگه اعصاب خورد کنیاشون بماند. تو رادیولوژی و یه بخش دیگه بیمارستان که ربطی به پرستارا نداره کارشون راه نیفتاده میان سر پرستارا داد و هوار میکنن. یا یه خونواده داغدار شده باید اونا رو جمع کنن. کلا باید به ازای هر سه بیمار یه پرستار وجود داشته باشه که تو ایران به ازای بیست تا بیمار یه پرستاره. همین باعث میشه پرستارا نتونن به همه بیمارا در حد ایده آل برسن و اون وقت و تمرکزی رو که برای بیمار اول میذارن برای بیمار آخر بذارن. عموم با این همه سابقه کار روزی هشت یا نه ساعت تو شیفته و اونایی که سابقه ندارن بعضا مجبور میشن دوازده یا سیزده ساعت هم کار کنن. پرستاری تعطیلی هم حالیش نمیشه. خیلی وقتا سال تحویل زنگ میزنیم به عمو که تو بیمارستانه تبریک میگیم. خوب این فشارهای کاری و جسمی و روانی به خونه هم وارد میشه و سه تا بچه هاش مادرشون که خانه داره رو خیلی بیشتر از پدرشون دوست دارن که با اعصاب داغون بعد از کار سخت میاد خونه غذاشو میخوره میخوابه. چند سال پیش هم دو سال پشت سرهم کنکور داد تا پزشکی بیاره. یادمه مرخصی بدون حقوق داشت و دبیر خصوصی ای نبود که نیاورده باشه خونه ش. با همه اینا رتبه ش شد هزار و خورده ای. آزاد میاورد اما نرفت. همیشه هم به بچه های خودش و به من و داداشم میگفت اگه سه تا رشته تاپ نیاوردید بشینید پشت کنکور البته شغل عموم برای اپلای و مهاجرت خیلی بهتره. تو کشورهای دیگه به پرستارا خیلی خیلی بیشتر اهمیت داده میشه مثل استفاده رایگان از حمل و نقل عمومی و. 
> خانواده خودم: پدر و مادرم هر دو دبیر هستن. وضع مالیمون هم در این حد بگم که تا پنج سالگی تو خونه های اجاره ای زندگی میکردیم و سالی دوبار خونه عوض میکردیم. بعدشم یه خونه متوسط خریدیم تو بخش متوسط نشین شهر. الانم یه ماشین داریم. منظورم اینه که وضع زندگیمون کاملا متوسط و معمولیه. اول از مادرم بگم چون استارتر هم خانمه: دبیر تاریخه و بیست و چهار سالگیش ازدواج کرد. تا جایی که یادمه بیشتر اوقات من و داداشمو میذاشت خونه عموم اینا و میرفت سر کار. وقتی هم بر می گشت غذاشو میپخت، نظافت میکرد و میخوابید. زیاد رو تربیت ماها حساس نبود. عوضش زن عموم فقط با ما بازی میکرد. اگه کثیف کاری میکردیم یا چیزی میشکستیم با خوشرویی رفتار میکرد. مامانم از اونور زیاد سر مسائل کوچیک عصبانی میشد و دعوامون میکرد. کارش هم سخته. هر روز بری یه درس تکراریو تو چند نوبت به دخترایی درس بدی که با کوچیکترین مسئله ای حاشیه میسازن، نصف دیگه شون باهم پچ پچ میکنن، نصف دیگه تو هپروتن. کافیه یه تپق بزنی کل کلاس میره رو هوا. دخترا رو هم میشناسی؛ یه کلمه بگی سوالایی میپرسن و حرفایی میزنن که ربطی به درس نداره و کلا میرن تو یه فاز دیگه. پدرت در میاد تا ساکتشون کنی. از اون طرف اولیا میان اعتراض میکنن چرا دختر من فلان نمره رو گرفته؟ چرا فلان دختر تقلب میکنه چیزی بهش نمیگین؟ یادمه تو تعطیلات هم من و داداشم مینشستیم و برگه های شاگردای مامان بابامونو تصحیح میکردیم. با اینکه چهارنفری برگه ها رو تصحیح میکردیم هیچوقت سر موقع تموم نمیشدن. یا مامانم خیلی از شبا مجبور بود تا دیروقت بیدار بمونه سوال امتحان طراحی کنه. بخاطر همین نتونست کاملا به تربیت ما دو تا برسه و خیلی کم حوصله بود. اگه وسیله ای لازم داشتم باید تا آخر هفته صبر میکردم چون مامان و بابام سرشون شلوغ بود.
>  البته از اون طرف تعطیلات تابستون کلا میرفتیم ایران گردی و فکر کنم نصف ایرانو گشتیم. تا اینکه وقتی سیزده سالم شد خواهرم بدنیا اومد و دیگه جایی نرفتیم. رابطه من و والدینم هم بیشتر مثل معلم و شاگرد بود. برعکس بقیه دخترا که مادرشون محرم رازشونه من حتی چیزای ضروریو هم به مامانم نمیگم. بعنوان بچه شون دائم با شاگردای اونا یا برادر کوچیکترم یا پسرعموم مقایسه میشدم. امسال سال آخرم بود نمیرفتم مدرسه بجاش میرفتم کتابخونه درس میخوندم. مامانم هم ساعت هشت میومد دنبال من و بابام که مراقب پانسیون تیزهوشان پسرانه بود. سوار شدن من تو ماشین همانا و غرغرهای مامان و بابام همانا. تا میرسیدیم خونه باید غرغراشونو تحمل میکردم که فلان شاگردشون نفر اول شهره، ترازشون هفت هزار و هشتصده. فلان قدر تست میزنن و... . 
> اینا رو میگم که بدونی اگه معلم شدی حق نداری همچین رفتاری با بچه هات داشته باشی. اگه کسی بودی که منو میشناختی صد سال سیاه اینا رو بهت نمیگفتم، الان بخاطر این میگم که فضای مجازیه و هیچکس اون یکی رو نمیشناسه. پدرم هم رتبه اش هشتصد کشور شد و دبیری جغرافیای تهرانو انتخاب کرد. دانشجو که بود کلی سودا در سر داشت اما شد یه دبیر معمولی تو یه شهرستان معمولی. تو دبیرستان تیزهوشان و نمونه و بعضی مدارس غیر دولتی بخاطر جو رقابتی بچه ها زیاد اهل جفنگ بازی نیستن اما امان از دست مدارس عادی. اسمشونو باید بذاری مدرسه وحشت. از مراکز خرید و فروش مواد مخدر. هر بلایی بگی سر معلماشون میارن. بوده پسری که با تفنگ معلمشو کشته. 
> حالا جدا از اینا، باید تمام اعصاب خوردکنیا رو تحمل کنی تا این هویجا درس بخونن، اما تهش بالاترین نمره کلاسشون میشه هفت از بیست. چقدر موقع تصحیح کردن برگه هاشون میخندیدم، از بس همه چرت و پرت نوشته بودن یا تهش میگفتن آقای فلانی این شماره ی منه. هر چند تومن بگین بهتون میدم فقط منو نندازین. کلا جوک بودن.
> راجع به دبیری و فرهنگیان هم بخوام بگم زیاد شرایط مهاجرت و اپلای نداره. یه اعزام به خارج داره که واسه اونم باید کلی پول و پارتی داشته باشی. درآمدش هم ماهی چهار میلیونه و الان بخاطر سابقه پدرم بهش هفت میلیون میدن. پول بیمه و مالیاتت هم از حقوقت کم میشه
> این همه رو نوشتم تا بگم علاقه و هدف و همه اینا کشکه. باید مخشو داشته باشی که بشینی دو دو تا چهارتا کنی ببینی از کدوم راه خواسته هات برآورده میشن. به شخصه اصلا نمیتونم دبیری یا پرستاریو انتخاب کنم. خودمو هم نمیتونم متاهل یا مادر چند تا بچه تصور کنم، چون میدونم اگه بچه ای داشته باشم تهش میشه موسس سازمان گروهک تروریستی القاعده و داعش. از من بر نمیاد که خودمو، زندگیمو، وقتمو بذارم برای یه نفر دیگه (کاریه که یه پرستار یا معلم یا یه والد باید انجام بده) . تو هم ببین کدومش با روحیاتت سازگار تره؟ تا چه حد بلندپروازی داری؟ تو آینده خودتو چطور و تو چه کشوری تصور میکنی؟


ممنون از تحلیل زیباتون 
ولی سوالی که پیش میاد اینه که هر کسو باید با هم رده خودش مقایسه کرد!
الآن ما بریم وضع یه سرهنگو با ی سرباز مقایسه کنیم اشتباه کردیم به نظرم
اگه قراره یه سوپر وایزرو با یه معلم مقایسه کنیم بازم اشتباه کردیم!
همسطح سوپر وایزر میشه استاد دانشگاه که اتفاقا بچه های فرهنگیان هم راه ادامه تحصیل و هم جذب هیات علمی شدنشون به مراتب راحت تره
سپاس :Yahoo (3):

----------


## samanrez

اینجا چیزهایی می خونم که خیلی تعجب آوره من پدرم دبیر فیزیک مادرم معلم ابتدایی هست سطن زندگی بستگی به شهر زندگیتون داره سطح رضایت کسی که توی تهران دبیره با شهرستان کوچیک متفاوته اینکه زمان آزاد دارید یا شغل دوم دارید در هر صورت شما معلمید یا باید برید دبیر خصوصی یا کنکور بشید یا مدرسه دیگه تدریس کنید این مورد به لطف مهندسین تقریبن اشباع ‌شده هر دانشجو پزشکی و دندونپزشکی حتی پرستاری شده دبیر زیست و مشاور هر دانشجو و مهندسی شده دبیر فیزیک و شیمی چیزهای خنده داری خوندم اینکه ضامن وام بشی اگه وامی بدن واسه وام صد میلیونی 5 ضامن نیازه سختی شغل هم معلمی راحته ولی خوب در عوض حقوقتون هم به همون نسبت کمه به هوای شغل دوم هم نرید سراغ یه رشته تضمینی نیست که موفق باشید

----------


## poker_ch

> ممنون از تحلیل زیباتون 
> ولی سوالی که پیش میاد اینه که هر کسو باید با هم رده خودش مقایسه کرد!
> الآن ما بریم وضع یه سرهنگو با ی سرباز مقایسه کنیم اشتباه کردیم به نظرم
> اگه قراره یه سوپر وایزرو با یه معلم مقایسه کنیم بازم اشتباه کردیم!
> همسطح سوپر وایزر میشه استاد دانشگاه که اتفاقا بچه های فرهنگیان هم راه ادامه تحصیل و هم جذب هیات علمی شدنشون به مراتب راحت تره
> سپاس


نه من غلط بکنم بخوام دو تا شغلو مقایسه کنم... خودم چقدر از این مقایسات ضربه روحی روانی خوردم. حرف من این بود که از اونجایی که مشت نمونه خرواره، زندگی دو نفر که راه های متفاوتی رو در پیش گرفتن بیان کردم و پوئن های مثبت و منفی زندگی هر کدوم رو گفتم چون اگه دقت کنید استارتر بین پرستاری و معلمی دو به شک مونده. حالا اگه بخواد دبیر شیمی یا فیزیک یا چمیدونم درسایی بشه که بیشتر بهشون توجه میشه و مردم با این دبیرا کلاس خصوصی میگیرن یا پرستاری بشه که به خارج از کشور مهاجرت میکنه، سطح زندگیش با چیزایی که گفتم به مراتب متفاوت تر خواهد بود. فقط خواستم جهت اطلاع بیشترش نکاتی از زبان کسایی که وارد این رشته ها شدن گفته باشم.
خطاب به استارتر تاپیک: بیشتر دغدغه ات سر مسائل مالی بود چون پرسیدی معلمی درآمدش چطوره... اگه نظر منو میخوای (بدون شوخی میگم) برو آرایشگری یاد بگیر تو یه سال بهت مدرک میدن شیش ماه هم وردست آرایشگر اصلی کارآموز باشی، وقتی وارد کار شدی کلی درآمد دستت میاد. دوست من درسش اصلا خوب نبود اما یه آرایشگر حرفه ای بود. الان با وجود کرونا و قرنطیه درآمد ثابت ماهانه اش پنج تومنه. قبلا که البته از ده تومن پایینتر نمیومد. تو یکی از آرایشگاه های بزرگ و معروف شهرمون استخدام شده. فکر کن میک آپ و گریم عروس و ساقدوشاش از ۴ تومن شروع میشه! حالا در نظر بگیر حداقل هفته ای دو تا عروس با ساقدوشاش بیاد میشه ماهی حداقل حداقلش ۶۴ تومن! حالا بقیه مشتری ها هم که بماند...
یا دوستی داشتم که خیلی هنرمند بود و اصلا تو فاز درس و این حرفا نبود. سه سال پیش پیج اینستا زد و وسایل فانتزی مثل دستبند و جعبه و دفترچه و از این قبیل مزخرفاتی میفروخت که دخترا عاشقشن. یادمه چقدر فکر میکردم احمقه. حالا همون دختره تو ولنتاین و روز مادر و روز دختر و... کلی سود به جیب میزد. الان هم پولاشو جمع کرده، باباشم یه چیزی گذاشته روش میخواد واسه خودش ماشین بخره.
والا من که سرم همیشه گرم مطالعه و کتاب و تحقیق بود چیزی عایدم نشد. فقط هم نون خور خونه ی مامان و بابام بودم. حتی داداشم هم وقتی من سرگرم کنکور بودم، کلی کیک پزی و آشپزی یاد گرفت. الان انواع و اقسام کار خونه بلده. جلوی مهمونا هم همیشه کیکا و دسرای دستپخت داداشمو میذاریم و همه میپرسن کار مامان یا منه؟ منم با یه لبخند ملیح به افق خیره میشم. یا حتی تابستونا برای اینکه پاپیچ درس خوندن من نشه (البته موقعی که راهنمایی بود) گارسون یه کافی شاپ بود. با همون پولا و پولایی که بابام به عنوان جایزه کار کردنش بهش داد یه ps4 خرید. البته الان کلاس دهمه و دیگه نمیتونه کار کنه باید درس بخونه.
کلا توصیه من به همه اینه که اگه دنبال پول هستین درسو ول کنین. منی که به خودم میگم یه دایرة المعارف متحرک یه تومن هم درآمد ندارم. اونوقت کسایی که وقتی راجع به مثلث برمودا حرف میزدی میگفتن همون قائم الزوایه ست؟ یا هیچکدوم آل احمد، تسلا، ماری کوری، هلن کوری و... رو نمیشناختن الان ماهی ۵ تومن درآمد دارن. اینم مملکت ماست دیگه.

----------


## Morvarid80

بچه ها توروخدا بازم بیاین حرفاتونو بزنین من بخونم ممنون :9:  :38:

----------


## poker_ch

> بچه ها توروخدا بازم بیاین حرفاتونو بزنین من بخونم ممنون


خود استارتر کو؟ این همه رو الکی نوشتم؟ @Doctor_sara

----------


## bewniii

> نه من غلط بکنم بخوام دو تا شغلو مقایسه کنم... خودم چقدر از این مقایسات ضربه روحی روانی خوردم. حرف من این بود که از اونجایی که مشت نمونه خرواره، زندگی دو نفر که راه های متفاوتی رو در پیش گرفتن بیان کردم و پوئن های مثبت و منفی زندگی هر کدوم رو گفتم چون اگه دقت کنید استارتر بین پرستاری و معلمی دو به شک مونده. حالا اگه بخواد دبیر شیمی یا فیزیک یا چمیدونم درسایی بشه که بیشتر بهشون توجه میشه و مردم با این دبیرا کلاس خصوصی میگیرن یا پرستاری بشه که به خارج از کشور مهاجرت میکنه، سطح زندگیش با چیزایی که گفتم به مراتب متفاوت تر خواهد بود. فقط خواستم جهت اطلاع بیشترش نکاتی از زبان کسایی که وارد این رشته ها شدن گفته باشم.
> خطاب به استارتر تاپیک: بیشتر دغدغه ات سر مسائل مالی بود چون پرسیدی معلمی درآمدش چطوره... اگه نظر منو میخوای (بدون شوخی میگم) برو آرایشگری یاد بگیر تو یه سال بهت مدرک میدن شیش ماه هم وردست آرایشگر اصلی کارآموز باشی، وقتی وارد کار شدی کلی درآمد دستت میاد. دوست من درسش اصلا خوب نبود اما یه آرایشگر حرفه ای بود. الان با وجود کرونا و قرنطیه درآمد ثابت ماهانه اش پنج تومنه. قبلا که البته از ده تومن پایینتر نمیومد. تو یکی از آرایشگاه های بزرگ و معروف شهرمون استخدام شده. فکر کن میک آپ و گریم عروس و ساقدوشاش از ۴ تومن شروع میشه! حالا در نظر بگیر حداقل هفته ای دو تا عروس با ساقدوشاش بیاد میشه ماهی حداقل حداقلش ۶۴ تومن! حالا بقیه مشتری ها هم که بماند...
> یا دوستی داشتم که خیلی هنرمند بود و اصلا تو فاز درس و این حرفا نبود. سه سال پیش پیج اینستا زد و وسایل فانتزی مثل دستبند و جعبه و دفترچه و از این قبیل مزخرفاتی میفروخت که دخترا عاشقشن. یادمه چقدر فکر میکردم احمقه. حالا همون دختره تو ولنتاین و روز مادر و روز دختر و... کلی سود به جیب میزد. الان هم پولاشو جمع کرده، باباشم یه چیزی گذاشته روش میخواد واسه خودش ماشین بخره.
> والا من که سرم همیشه گرم مطالعه و کتاب و تحقیق بود چیزی عایدم نشد. فقط هم نون خور خونه ی مامان و بابام بودم. حتی داداشم هم وقتی من سرگرم کنکور بودم، کلی کیک پزی و آشپزی یاد گرفت. الان انواع و اقسام کار خونه بلده. جلوی مهمونا هم همیشه کیکا و دسرای دستپخت داداشمو میذاریم و همه میپرسن کار مامان یا منه؟ منم با یه لبخند ملیح به افق خیره میشم. یا حتی تابستونا برای اینکه پاپیچ درس خوندن من نشه (البته موقعی که راهنمایی بود) گارسون یه کافی شاپ بود. با همون پولا و پولایی که بابام به عنوان جایزه کار کردنش بهش داد یه ps4 خرید. البته الان کلاس دهمه و دیگه نمیتونه کار کنه باید درس بخونه.
> کلا توصیه من به همه اینه که اگه دنبال پول هستین درسو ول کنین. منی که به خودم میگم یه دایرة المعارف متحرک یه تومن هم درآمد ندارم. اونوقت کسایی که وقتی راجع به مثلث برمودا حرف میزدی میگفتن همون قائم الزوایه ست؟ یا هیچکدوم آل احمد، تسلا، ماری کوری، هلن کوری و... رو نمیشناختن الان ماهی ۵ تومن درآمد دارن. اینم مملکت ماست دیگه.


*چه**قد**قشنگ**نوشته**بودید*
خب پس با این توضیحات منم لازمه اضافه کنم
منم مادرم فرهنگیان بوده با 18 سال سابقه اومد بیرون و رفت آرایشگاه زد فقط بخوام از وضعیت زندگیمون بگم این که یارانمونو قطع کردن و وقتیپیگیر شدم دیدم بله تو سامانه زده گردش های مالی خانواده شما از هشتاد درصد خانوار های ایرانی بالاتر بوده و به خاطر همین قطع شده!
ینی در این حد وضعیت مالیمون عوض شد بعد از آرایشگاه زدن مادرم
و اما خودم
الآن دانشجوی دبیری ریاضی ام (مادرم البته ابتدایی بود) با این که مادرم مخالف بود بیام فرهنگیان ولی اومدم ...
تو دانشگاه یکی از اساتیدمون که تو بازار مالی مثل بورس و ارزای دیجیتال فعال بود همیشه یه بخشی از کلاسو وقت میذاشت در مورد این کهحقوق دولتیتون کفاف زندگی یه خانواده رو نمیده و از الآن به فکر شغل دوم باشید ... یکمم در مورد همین بورس و ارزای دیجیتال و ... اینا حرفزد و من کم کم علاقه مند شدم و به طور جدی رفتم دنبال آموزش دیدن بازارای مالی
الآن که دارم حرف میزنم من با پونزده میلیون شروع کردم و بعد شیش ماه تقریبا صد میلیون سرمایه درست کردم! عددی که تو خوابم نمیدیدم بتونمتو شیش ماه بهش برسم اونم با سرمایه کمی که واسه شروع داشتم
حالا الآنم هم به استارتر هم به بچه های دیگه ایی که به فرهنگیان اومدن مرددن پیشنهادم اینه اول به علاقه نگاه کنن بعدم علاقه اگه دارن بیان و به چشم یه سکوی پرتاب نگاش کنن
این که بدونی هر ماه حداقل یه مبلغ تضمین شده ایی میاد تو حسابت باعث میشه یه احساس امنیت بکنی و بعدشم با خیال راحت بری شغل دوم
حتی میتونید خیلی راحت ادامه تحصیل بدید و به استاد دانشگاهی فکر کنید
الآن هفتاد درصد استادای ما همشون معلم بودن بعد ادامه تحصیل دادن اومدن وارد دانشگاه شدن
اگر خانوم باشن هم میتونن وارد آموزش پرورش بشن و هم در کنارش آرایشگاه بزنن مثلا یا هر شغل دیگه ایی که بهش علاقه دارن یا فکر میکنن استعدادشو دارن
استعداد من تو بازارای مالی بوده و اون استادمون باعث شد استعدادمو بشناسم و کلا مسیر زندگیم عوض شه
آقایون هم دقیقا همین طور شغل های زیادی میتونن انتخاب کنن ...
امیدوارم که مفید بوده باشه

----------


## poker_ch

> *چه**قد**قشنگ**نوشته**بودید*خب پس با این توضیحات منم لازمه اضافه کنممنم مادرم فرهنگیان بوده با 18 سال سابقه اومد بیرون و رفت آرایشگاه زد فقط بخوام از وضعیت زندگیمون بگم این که یارانمونو قطع کردن و وقتیپیگیر شدم دیدم بله تو سامانه زده گردش های مالی خانواده شما از هشتاد درصد خانوار های ایرانی بالاتر بوده و به خاطر همین قطع شده!ینی در این حد وضعیت مالیمون عوض شد بعد از آرایشگاه زدن مادرمو اما خودمالآن دانشجوی دبیری ریاضی ام (مادرم البته ابتدایی بود) با این که مادرم مخالف بود بیام فرهنگیان ولی اومدم ...تو دانشگاه یکی از اساتیدمون که تو بازار مالی مثل بورس و ارزای دیجیتال فعال بود همیشه یه بخشی از کلاسو وقت میذاشت در مورد این کهحقوق دولتیتون کفاف زندگی یه خانواده رو نمیده و از الآن به فکر شغل دوم باشید ... یکمم در مورد همین بورس و ارزای دیجیتال و ... اینا حرفزد و من کم کم علاقه مند شدم و به طور جدی رفتم دنبال آموزش دیدن بازارای مالیالآن که دارم حرف میزنم من با پونزده میلیون شروع کردم و بعد شیش ماه تقریبا صد میلیون سرمایه درست کردم! عددی که تو خوابم نمیدیدم بتونمتو شیش ماه بهش برسم اونم با سرمایه کمی که واسه شروع داشتمحالا الآنم هم به استارتر هم به بچه های دیگه ایی که به فرهنگیان اومدن مرددن پیشنهادم اینه اول به علاقه نگاه کنن بعدم علاقه اگه دارن بیان و به چشم یه سکوی پرتاب نگاش کنناین که بدونی هر ماه حداقل یه مبلغ تضمین شده ایی میاد تو حسابت باعث میشه یه احساس امنیت بکنی و بعدشم با خیال راحت بری شغل دومحتی میتونید خیلی راحت ادامه تحصیل بدید و به استاد دانشگاهی فکر کنیدالآن هفتاد درصد استادای ما همشون معلم بودن بعد ادامه تحصیل دادن اومدن وارد دانشگاه شدناگر خانوم باشن هم میتونن وارد آموزش پرورش بشن و هم در کنارش آرایشگاه بزنن مثلا یا هر شغل دیگه ایی که بهش علاقه دارن یا فکر میکنن استعدادشو دارناستعداد من تو بازارای مالی بوده و اون استادمون باعث شد استعدادمو بشناسم و کلا مسیر زندگیم عوض شهآقایون هم دقیقا همین طور شغل های زیادی میتونن انتخاب کنن ...امیدوارم که مفید بوده باشه


از نمونه های بارزی که اشاره کردم... پول تو مدرک نیست... بخدا نیست... بقرآن نیست

----------


## arshaa

> بچه ها توروخدا بازم بیاین حرفاتونو بزنین من بخونم ممنون


باور كن هيچكس به جز خودت نميتونه واسه خودت تصميم بگيره هيچكدوم از ماها تو جايگاهي نيستيم بگيم چي واست درسته يا غلط
مثلا من خيلي كمال گرام
به من بگن قراره يه روزي  پزشك،بشي يه حقوق معمولي داشته باشي يه كاري معمولي داشته باشي و روتين زندگي جامعه رو بگذروني و همينطوري يطوري جلو بري كه محيط اطراف و روال زندگي واست تصميم بگيره منفجر ميشم
اصلا نميتونم اينو قبول كنم
حالا بعضيا به كمترشم راضين مثلا يه معلم بشن يه دانشگاه مثه فرهنگيان برن يه بيمه درماني و يه ضمانت براي يه زندگي معمولي داشته باشن
ولي اين چيزا برا من نيست برا خيليام هست
حالا اينا چيزاي بديه؟نه
فقط خواست و پردازش هركسي از زندگي فرق ميكنه من فك ميكنم مشكل شما ازين كه كدوم بهتره و چيكار كنين نيست مشكلتون از فقدان اراده براي تصميم گيري و كمبود خودشناسي و خوداگاهي براي گرفتن تصميم درست و در نتيجه عدم اعتماد به هر تصميمي كه ميگيرين هست

----------


## Morvarid80

> *چه**قد**قشنگ**نوشته**بودید*
> خب پس با این توضیحات منم لازمه اضافه کنم
> منم مادرم فرهنگیان بوده با 18 سال سابقه اومد بیرون و رفت آرایشگاه زد فقط بخوام از وضعیت زندگیمون بگم این که یارانمونو قطع کردن و وقتیپیگیر شدم دیدم بله تو سامانه زده گردش های مالی خانواده شما از هشتاد درصد خانوار های ایرانی بالاتر بوده و به خاطر همین قطع شده!
> ینی در این حد وضعیت مالیمون عوض شد بعد از آرایشگاه زدن مادرم
> و اما خودم
> الآن دانشجوی دبیری ریاضی ام (مادرم البته ابتدایی بود) با این که مادرم مخالف بود بیام فرهنگیان ولی اومدم ...
> تو دانشگاه یکی از اساتیدمون که تو بازار مالی مثل بورس و ارزای دیجیتال فعال بود همیشه یه بخشی از کلاسو وقت میذاشت در مورد این کهحقوق دولتیتون کفاف زندگی یه خانواده رو نمیده و از الآن به فکر شغل دوم باشید ... یکمم در مورد همین بورس و ارزای دیجیتال و ... اینا حرفزد و من کم کم علاقه مند شدم و به طور جدی رفتم دنبال آموزش دیدن بازارای مالی
> الآن که دارم حرف میزنم من با پونزده میلیون شروع کردم و بعد شیش ماه تقریبا صد میلیون سرمایه درست کردم! عددی که تو خوابم نمیدیدم بتونمتو شیش ماه بهش برسم اونم با سرمایه کمی که واسه شروع داشتم
> حالا الآنم هم به استارتر هم به بچه های دیگه ایی که به فرهنگیان اومدن مرددن پیشنهادم اینه اول به علاقه نگاه کنن بعدم علاقه اگه دارن بیان و به چشم یه سکوی پرتاب نگاش کنن
> ...


سلاممم 
دم مامانت گرم که جرات تغییر مسیرو داشت
اما به نظرت اگه معلمی آرایشگری رو شغل دوم خودش بکنه این واسه شان معلمی بد نیست؟ منظورم تغییر مسیر نیست منظورم دو شغله بودنه. اگه شاگردش مشتری آرایشگاهش بشه زشت نیست؟
این دو تا شغل به هم نمیان اصلا

----------


## Morvarid80

> باور كن هيچكس به جز خودت نميتونه واسه خودت تصميم بگيره هيچكدوم از ماها تو جايگاهي نيستيم بگيم چي واست درسته يا غلط
> مثلا من خيلي كمال گرام
> به من بگن قراره يه روزي  پزشك،بشي يه حقوق معمولي داشته باشي يه كاري معمولي داشته باشي و روتين زندگي جامعه رو بگذروني و همينطوري يطوري جلو بري كه محيط اطراف و روال زندگي واست تصميم بگيره منفجر ميشم
> اصلا نميتونم اينو قبول كنم
> حالا بعضيا به كمترشم راضين مثلا يه معلم بشن يه دانشگاه مثه فرهنگيان برن يه بيمه درماني و يه ضمانت براي يه زندگي معمولي داشته باشن
> ولي اين چيزا برا من نيست برا خيليام هست
> حالا اينا چيزاي بديه؟نه
> فقط خواست و پردازش هركسي از زندگي فرق ميكنه من فك ميكنم مشكل شما ازين كه كدوم بهتره و چيكار كنين نيست مشكلتون از فقدان اراده براي تصميم گيري و كمبود خودشناسي و خوداگاهي براي گرفتن تصميم درست و در نتيجه عدم اعتماد به هر تصميمي كه ميگيرين هست


من کلا دلم کار زیاد نمیخواد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## poker_ch

> سلاممم 
> دم مامانت گرم که جرات تغییر مسیرو داشت
> اما به نظرت اگه معلمی آرایشگری رو شغل دوم خودش بکنه این واسه شان معلمی بد نیست؟ منظورم تغییر مسیر نیست منظورم دو شغله بودنه. اگه شاگردش مشتری آرایشگاهش بشه زشت نیست؟
> این دو تا شغل به هم نمیان اصلا


اکثر معلم ها دو شغله ان:
پدر من هم تو زمینش کشاورزی میکنه هم معاملات املاکی.
راننده سرویس ما اکثرا معلم بودن.
کلا معلم رشته های پر متقاضی نباشی خود به خود به سمت شغل دوم کشیده میشی

----------


## bewniii

> سلاممم 
> دم مامانت گرم که جرات تغییر مسیرو داشت
> اما به نظرت اگه معلمی آرایشگری رو شغل دوم خودش بکنه این واسه شان معلمی بد نیست؟ منظورم تغییر مسیر نیست منظورم دو شغله بودنه. اگه شاگردش مشتری آرایشگاهش بشه زشت نیست؟
> این دو تا شغل به هم نمیان اصلا


نه واقعیت اینطوری فکر نمیکنم
واسه مردا چرا به مرد معلم نمیاد آرایشگاه بزنه ولی اتفاقا واسه خانوما به نظرم با کلاسه
البته بازم به دید هر کس بستگی داره

----------


## Morvarid80

> اکثر معلم ها دو شغله ان:
> پدر من هم تو زمینش کشاورزی میکنه هم معاملات املاکی.
> راننده سرویس ما اکثرا معلم بودن.
> کلا معلم رشته های پر متقاضی نباشی خود به خود به سمت شغل دوم کشیده میشی


اونا عجیب نیست آخه
خب صاحاب زمینه خوبه خودشم کاراشو کنه دیگه
یا معامله املاک واقعا پاره وقته و سودشم خوبه با شاگرداتم سروکار نداری که

----------


## Morvarid80

> نه واقعیت اینطوری فکر نمیکنم
> واسه مردا چرا به مرد معلم نمیاد آرایشگاه بزنه ولی اتفاقا واسه خانوما به نظرم با کلاسه
> البته بازم به دید هر کس بستگی داره


مادرت تو کدوم لاین خدماتی هستن؟ مدیر آرایشگاهن یا مثلا لاین رنگ مو یا لاین ناخن
آرایشگاه لوکس و بزرگیه ؟ آرایشگاه خودشونه یا برای کسی کار میکنن

----------


## poker_ch

> اونا عجیب نیست آخه
> خب صاحاب زمینه خوبه خودشم کاراشو کنه دیگه
> یا معامله املاک واقعا پاره وقته و سودشم خوبه با شاگرداتم سروکار نداری که


نمیدونم بخدا...
اما بابای من این همه موهاشو واسه لیسانس و فوق لیسانس سفید نکرد که کنار شغلش دو تا شغل دیگه هم داشته باشه

----------


## Morvarid80

> نمیدونم بخدا...
> اما بابای من این همه موهاشو واسه لیسانس و فوق لیسانس سفید نکرد که کنار شغلش دو تا شغل دیگه هم داشته باشه


بابا همون دکتراشم کنار پزشکی سهام شرکتای خاصو میخرن زمین اجاره میدن تالار عروسی میزنن...

----------


## Mohammadmp

پدر و مادر من جفتشون معلم ابتدایی هستن و امسال سال آخر خدمتشونه.در مورد حقوق دریافتی مادرم با ۲۹ سال سابقه و مدرک لیسانس حدود ۵ تومنه(شایدم کمتر) این دریافتی واسه آقایون یکم بیشتره چون توی فیش حقوقیشون ی سری بند دارند که باعث افزایش نسبی حقوقشون میشه ولی باز هم در اون حد زیاد نیست.از لحاظ وضع مالی، اکثر معلم ها تو وضعیت (خدا رو شکر ) هستند ینی وضع مالی تقریبا متوسط.(مگر اینکه کلاس خصوصی داشته باشند و معلم معروفی باشند).معلمی ابتدایی شاید مزخرف ترین نوع معلمی در تمام مقاطع باشه و اگر حوصله سر و کله زدن با بچه های نفهم و پدر و مادر هایی که فکر میکنن بچه هاشون در حد ناسا هستند رو نداری،اصلا طرف آموزش ابتدایی نرو. معلم های ابتدایی کلا کارشون ی مقدار سخت تر از دبیرستان و راهنماییه(هرچند دبیرستان و راهنمایی هم اعصاب خردی های خودشو داره) مثلا معلم های ابتدایی کل هفته رو باید مدرسه برن ولی دبیر های دبیرستان ۲۴ ساعت موظفی تدریسشون رو کمتر از ی هفته میتونن تموم کنند یا مقطع ابتدایی مسخره بازی زیاد داره مثل طرح جابر و درس پژوهی و... که دبیرستان و راهنمایی اینارو ندارن.در کل آموزش ابتدایی زیاد شغل خوبی نیست ولی اگر احیانا قبول شدی تمام تلاشتو بکن که ادامه تحصیلی بدی و تغییر مقطع بگیری.

----------


## Morvarid80

> پدر و مادر من جفتشون معلم ابتدایی هستن و امسال سال آخر خدمتشونه.در مورد حقوق دریافتی مادرم با ۲۹ سال سابقه و مدرک لیسانس حدود ۵ تومنه(شایدم کمتر) این دریافتی واسه آقایون یکم بیشتره چون توی فیش حقوقیشون ی سری بند دارند که باعث افزایش نسبی حقوقشون میشه ولی باز هم در اون حد زیاد نیست.از لحاظ وضع مالی، اکثر معلم ها تو وضعیت (خدا رو شکر ) هستند ینی وضع مالی تقریبا متوسط.(مگر اینکه کلاس خصوصی داشته باشند و معلم معروفی باشند).معلمی ابتدایی شاید مزخرف ترین نوع معلمی در تمام مقاطع باشه و اگر حوصله سر و کله زدن با بچه های نفهم و پدر و مادر هایی که فکر میکنن بچه هاشون در حد ناسا هستند رو نداری،اصلا طرف آموزش ابتدایی نرو. معلم های ابتدایی کلا کارشون ی مقدار سخت تر از دبیرستان و راهنماییه(هرچند دبیرستان و راهنمایی هم اعصاب خردی های خودشو داره) مثلا معلم های ابتدایی کل هفته رو باید مدرسه برن ولی دبیر های دبیرستان ۲۴ ساعت موظفی تدریسشون رو کمتر از ی هفته میتونن تموم کنند یا مقطع ابتدایی مسخره بازی زیاد داره مثل طرح جابر و درس پژوهی و... که دبیرستان و راهنمایی اینارو ندارن.در کل آموزش ابتدایی زیاد شغل خوبی نیست ولی اگر احیانا قبول شدی تمام تلاشتو بکن که ادامه تحصیلی بدی و تغییر مقطع بگیری.


تغییر مقطع؟چه جالب ممنون موفق باشید

----------


## diligent

> پدر و مادر من جفتشون معلم ابتدایی هستن و امسال سال آخر خدمتشونه.در مورد حقوق دریافتی مادرم با ۲۹ سال سابقه و مدرک لیسانس حدود ۵ تومنه(شایدم کمتر) این دریافتی واسه آقایون یکم بیشتره چون توی فیش حقوقیشون ی سری بند دارند که باعث افزایش نسبی حقوقشون میشه ولی باز هم در اون حد زیاد نیست.از لحاظ وضع مالی، اکثر معلم ها تو وضعیت (خدا رو شکر ) هستند ینی وضع مالی تقریبا متوسط.(مگر اینکه کلاس خصوصی داشته باشند و معلم معروفی باشند).معلمی ابتدایی شاید مزخرف ترین نوع معلمی در تمام مقاطع باشه و اگر حوصله سر و کله زدن با بچه های نفهم و پدر و مادر هایی که فکر میکنن بچه هاشون در حد ناسا هستند رو نداری،اصلا طرف آموزش ابتدایی نرو. معلم های ابتدایی کلا کارشون ی مقدار سخت تر از دبیرستان و راهنماییه(هرچند دبیرستان و راهنمایی هم اعصاب خردی های خودشو داره) مثلا معلم های ابتدایی کل هفته رو باید مدرسه برن ولی دبیر های دبیرستان ۲۴ ساعت موظفی تدریسشون رو کمتر از ی هفته میتونن تموم کنند یا مقطع ابتدایی مسخره بازی زیاد داره مثل طرح جابر و درس پژوهی و... که دبیرستان و راهنمایی اینارو ندارن.در کل آموزش ابتدایی زیاد شغل خوبی نیست ولی اگر احیانا قبول شدی تمام تلاشتو بکن که ادامه تحصیلی بدی و تغییر مقطع بگیری.


میشه از پدر مادرتون بپرسید میشه کسی ارشد زیست بگیره منتقل به دبیرستان یا راهنمایی بشه؟

----------


## poker_ch

تو معلمی پول نیست بخدا نیست...

----------


## Mohammadmp

> میشه از پدر مادرتون بپرسید میشه کسی ارشد زیست بگیره منتقل به دبیرستان یا راهنمایی بشه؟


ببین اصن به این راحتی ها نیست.مثلا خاله من معلم ابتدایی بود.چندین سال تو روستا های شهرمون درس داد.بعدش رفت فوق لیسانس زبان گرفت و درخواست تغییر مقطع داد؛با درخواستش موافقت شد به شرطی که چند سال ابتدایی توی شهر درس بده بعدا شد معلم زبان ی مدرسه راهنمایی(این قضیه مال چندین سال پیشه و تقریبا ۱۰ سال طول کشید تا خاله من از ابتدایی رفت و دبیر راهنمایی شد) تغییر مقطع دادن ی درخواسته اگه مقطع ابتدایی معلم زیاد باشه و مثلا راهنمایی و دبیرستان معلم نیاز داشته باشند تو اون رشته ای که نیاز دارند تغییر مقطع میپذیرند.با این وضعیت کمبود نیروی ابتدایی هم فک نکنم فعلا موافقت کنند.باز هم بستگی به شرایط داره.
در کل سعی کنید آموزش ابتدایی که قبول شدین ادامه تحصیل بدین و به فکر هیات علمی و تدریس تو همون دانشگاه فرهنگیان شهرتون باشید.چون تغییر مقطع واقعا بگیر نگیر داره

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببین اصن به این راحتی ها نیست.مثلا خاله من معلم ابتدایی بود.چندین سال تو روستا های شهرمون درس داد.بعدش رفت فوق لیسانس زبان گرفت و درخواست تغییر مقطع داد؛با درخواستش موافقت شد به شرطی که چند سال ابتدایی توی شهر درس بده بعدا شد معلم زبان ی مدرسه راهنمایی(این قضیه مال چندین سال پیشه و تقریبا ۱۰ سال طول کشید تا خاله من از ابتدایی رفت و دبیر راهنمایی شد) تغییر مقطع دادن ی درخواسته اگه مقطع ابتدایی معلم زیاد باشه و مثلا راهنمایی و دبیرستان معلم نیاز داشته باشند تو اون رشته ای که نیاز دارند تغییر مقطع میپذیرند.با این وضعیت کمبود نیروی ابتدایی هم فک نکنم فعلا موافقت کنند.باز هم بستگی به شرایط داره.در کل سعی کنید آموزش ابتدایی که قبول شدین ادامه تحصیل بدین و به فکر هیات علمی و تدریس تو همون دانشگاه فرهنگیان شهرتون باشید.چون تغییر مقطع واقعا بگیر نگیر داره


شما خبر دارید هیات علمی درامدش چقدره؟

----------


## Mohammadmp

> شما خبر دارید هیات علمی درامدش چقدره؟


هیات علمی فرهنگیانو نمیدونم.ولی یکی از اقواممون دکترای علوم آزمایشگاه داره و هیات علمی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زنجانه.فک کنم حدود ۲ سال پیش ماهی ۱۱ تومن میگرفت

----------


## Morvarid80

> هیات علمی فرهنگیانو نمیدونم.ولی یکی از اقواممون دکترای علوم آزمایشگاه داره و هیات علمی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی زنجانه.فک کنم حدود ۲ سال پیش ماهی ۱۱ تومن میگرفت


به جز دکتری گرفتن کار دیگه‌ای باید انجام داد؟ مقاله و این چیزا؟

----------


## Mohammadmp

> به جز دکتری گرفتن کار دیگه‌ای باید انجام داد؟ مقاله و این چیزا؟


دکترا که باید داشته باشی تا بتونی آزمونشو ثبت نام کنی(مگر رشته هایی که دکترا تو ایران ندارن) معدل هم تو هیچ مقطعی(کارشناسی ،کارشناسی ارشدودکترا) نباید زیر ۱۷(یا ۱۶ دقیق نمیدونم) باشه.مقاله و اینجور چیزا که داشته باشی امتیازی حساب میشه که معدل پایین رو پوشش میده.
باز هم دقیق نمیدونم...

----------


## Morvarid80

> دکترا که باید داشته باشی تا بتونی آزمونشو ثبت نام کنی(مگر رشته هایی که دکترا تو ایران ندارن) معدل هم تو هیچ مقطعی(کارشناسی ،کارشناسی ارشدودکترا) نباید زیر ۱۷(یا ۱۶ دقیق نمیدونم) باشه.مقاله و اینجور چیزا که داشته باشی امتیازی حساب میشه که معدل پایین رو پوشش میده.
> باز هم دقیق نمیدونم...


ممنونم ازتون

----------


## NormaL

سلام درآمدش حیلی حوب نیست ولی حب میتونین در کنارش یه شغل دیگه هم داشته باشین. یکی از مزیت های معلمی هم به همین وقت آزاد داشتنشه

 @DOCTOR SARA79
چه رشته ای زدی :Yahoo (99):

----------


## مریان

سلام درامدش در حد ۵ تومن هست دیگه خودت حساب کن بنظرم واسه اقایون خیلی کمه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام
خیر خوب نیست _

----------


## V_buqs

اگه معلم کنکور بشی و بالا پایین زیاد بپری قول میدم پول پارو کنی ولی اگه میخایی فقط درس معمولی یاد بدی سود زیادی داخلش نیست

----------


## DrDark13

طبق معمول اینم بستگی داره...میتونی یه معلم مثل اریان حیدری بشی که یه کلاس انلاین 3000 نفری داره و ورودی هر نفر یک و نیم میلیونه ...ویا یک معلم معمولی که به همون 5  میلیون تومن دبیری راضیع.من پدر و مادرم هر دو دبیر هستن.میتونم بگم احترامی که معلما توی شهر من دارن شاید یه رئیس بانک نداشته باشه.همچنین بنظرم حلال ترین درامد همین معلمیه بدون حاشیه و تایم ازار زیاد هم داره.موفق باش  و توی هرکاری با وجدان و بهترین باش

----------


## indomitable

*درامد هر شغلی به علاقه و استعداد و میزان سرمایه گذاری که شما در اون کار انجام میدید بستگی داره.
من یه معلم زبان داشتم سال دهم مدرسه به زور راش میدان(از بس خوب درس میداد)
سال دوازدهم هم یه معلم زبان داشتم تو مدرسع که فک کنم ۱۰ تومن اینا میگرفت (دکتری داش)کلاس خصوصی هم که ماهی حدودا پنج شش تومن در میاورد تو دانشگاه ازاد هم تدریس میکرد از اونجا هم یه ۱۰ تومن بگیره روهم میشه۲۵ تومن.....
دیگه چی میخواد اون
تو هر رشته ای اینجوریه،و قبولی تو اون رشته صرفا به معنی موفقیت درش نیس باید براش وقت بذاری و با علاقه کار کنی که ۳۰ نسلو بدبخت نکنی اگ معلم شدی*

----------

